# General > General Knives & Blades >  Opinions on the Bear Grylls Gerber?

## steelnwool

What are peoples thoughts on this knife - http://bear.gerbergear.com/ besides a brilliant piece of marketing? I want a serrated edge, and the extras look handy.

Amazon has them on for 59.99

Btw: Here is a knife I currently use, mine was inherited from my grandfather and is dated 1971, still in mint shape, even the case.

http://www.grohmannknives.com/pages/r100s.html

----------


## SARKY

Anything endorsed/designed or tought of by bear has no credibility with me.

----------


## Rick

You could probably do worse for a knife. You could probably do better, too. Gerber offers a limited lifetime warranty so if you ever have a problem with the blade they will stand behind it. If you just want something with Bear's name on it then go for it. Knives are a pretty personal item. Everyone is going to have an opinion and most are going to be jaded just because of who's signature is on it. But Gerber makes a good blade in my opinion.

----------


## rebel

I like it. I don't care who's name is on it.  It has a whistle, sharpener, fire steel, hammer and blade.

----------


## Old GI

> Anything endorsed/designed or tought of by bear has no credibility with me.


Yeah! What Sarky said!

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I like bears Grylles better than the rest of the bug eating survivalists. He travels farther and faster than the rest and if getting home is your survival plan he stands head and shoulders above the rest. I have been pleased with all the Gerber products I have owned too.

----------


## steelnwool

> I like it. I don't care who's name is on it.  It has a whistle, sharpener, fire steel, hammer and blade.


This is what I found appealing. I'd like the knife more without the big BG logo and orange highlights.

----------


## Sourdough

There is a good review at the Field & Stream site. All things considered, Price, firesteel, whisle, sharpening steel, it is a good beginners knife. I would suggest the Ka-Bar "Becker" BK-2 for about the same money.

----------


## Sourdough

> This is what I found appealing. I'd like the knife more without the big BG logo and orange highlights.



That is why they invented "Flat Black spray Paint".

----------


## roar-k

I agree with rebel on this.  With what all it comes with that's not too bad of a price.  The few Gerbers I have owned were decent quality and served me well.

As always you get what you pay for.

----------


## steelnwool

> There is a good review at the Field & Stream site. All things considered, Price, firesteel, whisle, sharpening steel, it is a good beginners knife. I would suggest the Ka-Bar "Becker" BK-2 for about the same money.


I'm not even sure how to classify the term "beginner knife" I've used a knife my whole life but not sure of my rank :P

----------


## Sourdough

> I'm not even sure how to classify the term "beginner knife" I've used a knife my whole life but not sure of my rank :P



Beginner Knife: Someone who has NOT used a fixed blade knife there whole life. They wake-up as an adult and decide to buy their FIRST knife.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> Beginner Knife: Someone who has NOT used a fixed blade knife there whole life. They wake-up as an adult and decide to buy their FIRST knife.


What kid was not given given a knife at 6 years old and continued to cut himself with it till he was 30 years old.

----------


## steelnwool

> What kid was not given given a knife at 6 years old and continued to cut himself with it till he was 30 years old.


My nephew. His dad is a giant softy and thought giving him a 3 inch swiss army at 12 was a huge concern... I can't make this up  :Smile: 

I can remember building all kinds of stuff with mom's kitchen knife and alder bushes since i was 10  :Smile:  Even built a dome shelter once with it.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> My nephew. His dad is a giant softy and thought giving him a 3 inch swiss army at 12 was a huge concern... I can't make this up 
> 
> I can remember building all kinds of stuff with mom's kitchen knife and alder bushes since i was 10  Even built a dome shelter once with it.


Life seems to be a slow transition into the twilight zone! It's just not the same world any more.

----------


## crashdive123

As to the OP - I don't have one, but it looks fine to me.  Just be aware that the name on it has probably added $20 to the price of the knife.

----------


## steelnwool

> As to the OP - I don't have one, but it looks fine to me.  Just be aware that the name on it has probably added $20 to the price of the knife.


The price on amazon is 59.99USD. I recently prices a no features Gerber at Canadian Tire for 49.99 CAD. So for the extra bits, I think the price is still reasonable.

I think I'm gonna get it.

----------


## crashdive123

Let us know how you like it once you take some of the shine off.

----------


## Camp10

Gerber makes decent knives IMO.  Just make sure the "BG" on the handle doesnt talk you into squeezing the moisture out of animal turds to keep hydrated.

----------


## hunter63

I like Gerber knives as well, some are now made in China, but what isn't?
Looking for ward to your review.

----------


## kkbmtgg

> I like bears Grylles better than the rest of the bug eating survivalists. He travels farther and faster than the rest and if getting home is your survival plan he stands head and shoulders above the rest. I have been pleased with all the Gerber products I have owned too.




I agree with that, Bears shows are aimed at teaching the relative novice how to stay alive, situations are constructed for just that purpose on that show not to try to pass a fast one on the viewer.
The knife looks dandy but I don't much care for wasting valuable blade space with serrations, top of the blade serrations are OK but I want all of my cutting surface.

----------


## finallyME

Sweat, there is a paper inside that gives you advice from Bear on how to survive.  That should do wonders on thinning the herd.

I don't like the knife.  I have a few Gerber multitools, and like them, but I don't like fixed blade Gerbers.  I don't like the serrated edge.  What good is the flat knife sharpener if your blade is serrated?  I don't like the choice in steel.  All the extra features are easily put on any other knife out there.  I would rather get a Cold Steel anything and add the features and end up with a better tool.  But, that is just me.  It might work for you though.

Oh yeah, to the OP.  I like the grohman knives.  Good design.  Good choice in steel.  Never used one, so can't comment on quality.

----------


## kkbmtgg

Gree with that, Cold steel is good kit though it's hard to beat homemade, no serrations please. I also like the older Al Mar knives{ when Al was still with us} good steel from a fine warrior, don't know too much about their products these days.

----------


## steelnwool

Awww but animal turds are my FAVORITE...

Re China: Doesn't bother me. They need jobs too.

My review will be in a while, as its going on Christmas list for the wife.

----------


## oldtrap59

I carried a Gerber folder for several years.(Gator) Never had a complaint on the blade or overall knife quality. Still have the knife but seldom use it anymore. Probably give it to my 7 month old GS when he is a bit older. If I gave it to him now his dad would probably lay claim to it. lol Btw I waited till I was in my 50's to wake up one morning and say"I think I'll do the fixed blade thing. Still carrying the Old Hickory butcher and will till I wear it out. Again as I have stated before." Not an expert just passing on what works for me."

Oldtrap

I'm not into names and logo's as you may note. Just the job a piece of equipment does for me.

----------


## Winter

The design looks good except the serrations. I kinda like the gadgety firesteel setup.

----------


## doug1980

It's cool but my fear is all the bells and whistles will be cheap.  At least that is the case with most all-in-one items.  In order to make them affordable they have to use cheap items.  Buying a good knife and then adding the same items to it might cost a bit more but will work much better and last much longer.  However, if cool is what you want then this knife is perfect.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The three finest survival tools I have found are all made by Gerber, the Gator machete Jr., the Gator axe and Gator axe II. It has been an easy decision to replace other tools with them but hard to choose between the three. For the same money get gerbers best. The Machete Jr is not as good as the axes but pound for pound a lot of cutting ability. 

http://www.gerbergear.com/index.php/products/gear/20

----------


## SARKY

> I like bears Grylles better than the rest of the bug eating survivalists. He travels farther and faster than the rest and if getting home is your survival plan he stands head and shoulders above the rest. I have been pleased with all the Gerber products I have owned too.


You're joking right??? That is humor isn't it?? He is above all else, an adrenaline junkie. He does dangerous things and inspires other to do stupid things. And let us not forget that he goes back to the hotel with the camera crew unlike Les Stroud.

----------


## SARKY

I have quite a few Gerber produts myself most were purchased when all their products were made in the USA

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Not joking. I know he is not popular here but I doubt anyone here could keep up with him off trail. TV is what it is but his climbing, hiking and swiming abilties are not matched by the others. I'm like him, walk home and leave the rest of them out there to eat bugs for week.

----------


## rosebud

I have never felt the need to reply before, but I felt compelled after reading that people do not recommend serrations on their knives. I have owned  knives with straight blades, and now they sit in a drawer in my room. I spend many of my days dirt biking, snowmobiling, rafting, and fishing.  A good quality blade (not 420 stainless), is always with me. I just can't think of a situation I have ever been in where a straight blade would have benefitted me. Try cutting climbing rope or webbing with a straight blade when it is wrapped around your leg and you are being dragged. With a serrated blade, you can cut it in one swipe. How many slices does it take with a straight blade?  Want to test it with your life on the line?

----------


## lucznik

Bear's new Gerber-brand Knife
Pros
1. Made by Gerber
2. Integrated Whistle, Sharpener, Hammer-Pommel, and Firesteel are very good ideas

Cons
1. Integrated tools are of unknown quality
2. Firesteel is a proprietary design - replacement may prove problematic
3. Sharpening stone is probably a fine-grit unit which is not the best choice
4. All the guady Bear Grylls branding is ugly


As to serrations:
Serrations have their place.  I know that rescue teams use them a lot for cutting rope and seatbelt webbing, etc.  However, my experience has been that serrations are, as a general rule, used as a crutch by people who do not know how to get a knife blade truly sharp, including most of these rescue personnel.

Serrations basically turn a knife blade into a saw and personally, I see no use for them on any of my blades.  I have no qualms about trusting my life to my pesonally-honed straight blades and would put them up against any serrated edge made in a comparison of raw cutting ability.

If you like serrations, great.  You can rest comfortable in the knowledge that I will never be guilty of causing any shortage in their availability for you.

p.s. Oh, I almost forgot...  I read through Bear's "Priorities of Survival" which is included with his knife and can be read on Gerber's website and they are pretty much useless.

----------


## kyratshooter

The BG knife is nothing but the Gerber LMF in a bight orange marketing package.  

It will perform to the same standards as any other Gerber LMF.  Few of the features of the LMF appeal to me so I will not purchase one.  I have other 
Gerber products I use constantly and I have always been happy with my Gerber purchases.

----------


## pete lynch

I have a few Gerber tools and blades and I am happy with all of them.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I have bought a couple tools that while not really bad did not measure up to make it in my kit. The Gorge shovel was too heavy compared to other lighter shovel/picks that equaled them in performance. The other was the full sized Gator Machete that I replaced with the Gator Jr. machete. I often test things side by side in the field and much of it is personalized to suit my needs. To be fair the two items were OK and might suit someone else, just not me. No problem though, anything with Gerber written on it is good trading stock.

----------


## Rick

Rosebud - Why not cut your way over to our Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. 

Lucznik -Very good assessment. 

Kyrat - I thought so, too, at first. Take another look at it. Either they've completely modified the handle for their buddy Bear or it's a different knife. But my first take was the LMF as well.

----------


## Sarge47

I've got two on order...one is for my son.  This is nothing more than the Gerber "Prodigy" with the Grylls  touch.  I like the idea of the whistle, firesteel, & sharpener as well as the orange so's I can find it if I lay it down.  I don't care if Grylls  personalized it, it's still a good knife if it's made by Gerber.  The Bayley S-4 Survival knife that bore Bear's name for awhile is a handmade jewel in the knife world.

----------


## lucznik

I just watched Bear's commercial for this knife that is posted on Gerber's website.  From that I have a few more observations...

1. The handle of the knife and the access to the sharpening stone are both secured to the sheath with Velcro closures.  I don't like Velcro.  It's  noisy, it gets gummed up with crap really easy, and it is not particularly rugged.  

2. He demonstrated the whistle and it didn't sound very loud to me.  Now, admittedly, this could have been due to some small technique failure on Bear's part when blowing it or it could have been due to a sound equipment issue,  but I would want to test it to be sure.

3. The notch that they have cut on the back of the blade for use with the firesteel is right up by the handle guard.  That puts the handle, your hand, and the whole blade of the knife in the way when striking sparks into your tinder bed.  I would prefer they locate the notch farther out toward the tip of the knife. Of course, 30 seconds with a grinder is all it would take to solve that problem.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I just read through Bear Grylles survival tips and for the most part it seemed to be fairly generic information I have heard professed on this forum by many. One thing that stood out to me that I agree with whole hardedly is that he placed clothing as first and highest priority. This is great advice and a phylosophy I have developed myself over the years to the point I have less need for shelter, fire, sleeping bags, tents, etc.

The serated edge seems to only cover half the blade so everybody should be happy. Slice or saw.

----------


## panch0

I kind of like the shape, and serrated edges have their place. I prefer plain edge though. I also like having orange on a knife in the woods so it is easy to find.

----------


## crashdive123

> I've got two on order...one is for my son.  This is nothing more than the Gerber "Prodigy" with the Grylls  touch.  I like the idea of the whistle, firesteel, & sharpener as well as the orange so's I can find it if I lay it down.  I don't care if Grylls  personalized it, it's still a good knife if it's made by Gerber.  The Bayley S-4 Survival knife that bore Bear's name for awhile is a handmade jewel in the knife world.


I knew it!!!!!!  With all of your posts about his tush.......Sarge......you've got a man crush on him don't you.  Go ahead......admit it. :Innocent:

----------


## finallyME

> I just can't think of a situation I have ever been in where a straight blade would have benefitted me. Try cutting climbing rope or webbing with a straight blade when it is wrapped around your leg and you are being dragged. With a serrated blade, you can cut it in one swipe. How many slices does it take with a straight blade?  Want to test it with your life on the line?


You are asking the wrong question. How many slices does a dull serrated blade take?  The main problem with serrated blades is that you can't sharpen them easily.  You have to use a special rod, and that is if you know how.  Notice the BG knife doesn't have a rod sharpener.  Also, since it is harder, your chances of doing it are lessened, so you end up carrying a dull knife.  And, since it takes more skill, less people will be able to do it.

Okay, so lets say I have the skill and tools to sharpen my serrated blade.  Can I make fuzz sticks to start a fire?  Can I perform any delicate carving tasks needed for building?  Is batoning easier?  The only reason for serrations is to cut webbing and rope and bread.  A straight blade can cut rope just as easily.  Especially when you are being dragged.  When you put tension on a rope or webbing, it is easier to cut.  A sharp straight edge will cut a tensioned rope very quickly and in one slice.  A dull serrated edge will take more.

For me a serrated edge makes no sense.  Especially when it is located on the most used part of the blade.  There is a greater chance of me having a sharp straight edge, then a sharp serrated edge.  And, there is a very small chance that I will ever be dragged with my leg caught in webbing or rope.  Of course, my straight edge will cut that like butter.

----------


## panch0

If I want a serrated edge I would just get me one of those cool spyderco hawkbill knives(harpy/tasman etc....)

----------


## kkbmtgg

> You're joking right??? That is humor isn't it?? He is above all else, an adrenaline junkie. He does dangerous things and inspires other to do stupid things. And let us not forget that he goes back to the hotel with the camera crew unlike Les Stroud.



I like ole Les too but seriously, you really think he's on his own? with a sat phone and a rescue crew over the hill! he has a good show with good info but his skill set doesn't really compare to bear Grylls.
Bear's creds include things like service in the SAS which that alone carries quite a bit of weight with me, climbing Everest along with many other difficult
ascents and on and on.
Les' skill set is a bit more pedestrian in comparison, more like a camping trip trip without chow than survival, still interesting but hardly comparable.

----------


## Rick

Now if we can just team old Bear up with the WWF boys. We'll call it Survival in the Ring. Hey, it's all real, right?

----------


## Justin Case

> I like ole Les too but seriously, you really think he's on his own? with a sat phone and a rescue crew over the hill! he has a good show with good info but his skill set doesn't really compare to bear Grylls.
> Bear's creds include things like service in the SAS which that alone carries quite a bit of weight with me, climbing Everest along with many other difficult
> ascents and on and on.
> Les' skill set is a bit more pedestrian in comparison, more like a camping trip trip without chow than survival, still interesting but hardly comparable.


Check out the Gryills vs stroud thread,,

I cant find the link,,   Mods,,  a little help please  :Smile:   :dodge:

----------


## kyratshooter

From what I understand Bear was in the Australian National Guard SAS.  Not the elite british unit.

That is sort of like saying you are in the Rhode Island Green Berets and will start training next year.  When I was in Officer basic school we had NG officers that had been officers in their units for 15 years and had never been to basic.  We also had two Green Berets from out west that had never been to basic or SF training.

His fame for the youngest assent of Everest also seems underwhelming when we now have blind people climbing that hiking trail.  All it takes is enough money to get there.

----------


## Rick

Survival man vs. That Other Guy. 

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...+grylls+stroud

----------


## Justin Case

Thanks Rick,  I couldn't remember the name,,  LOL

----------


## kkbmtgg

> From what I understand Bear was in the Australian National Guard SAS.  Not the elite british unit.
> 
> That is sort of like saying you are in the Rhode Island Green Berets and will start training next year.  When I was in Officer basic school we had NG officers that had been officers in their units for 15 years and had never been to basic.  We also had two Green Berets from out west that had never been to basic or SF training.
> 
> His fame for the youngest assent of Everest also seems underwhelming when we now have blind people climbing that hiking trail.  All it takes is enough money to get there.



Oh I hear ya KY, 21 SAS{British not Aussie} ain't about much right???  Only just one of the two finest special forces units in the world...That's all. BTW, the very unit that we modeled our own Operational detachment Delta from.
And it does take just a little bit more than money to climb Everest, simple hiking trail that it is.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

I've seen them both in Alaska. Bear dropped on top of a frozen mountain glacier and Les on the beach with a kayak. Les was having a hell of a time in what I consider paradise and Bear crossed the most difficult terrain this state has to offer with ease. I only know Alaska but I know it well and Bear kicked ***! You'll have to be the judge for any other environment you may know better but it's no contest from where I sit.

----------


## hunter63

Seems that this is turning into a Bear vs whoever thread.
If this is what this is about...Remember..........They are TV shows......

I like Gerber knives, my favorite being the Touche', (not made any more.)

----------


## panch0

I have owned a gerber chamealeon for about 12-13 yrs now. It was a good little knife. If some one here gets one of these BG knives be sure to post a review.

----------


## Winter

> Not joking. I know he is not popular here but I doubt anyone here could keep up with him off trail. TV is what it is but his climbing, hiking and swiming abilties are not matched by the others. I'm like him, walk home and leave the rest of them out there to eat bugs for week.



hahaha, you got that right. the man lacks fear and a gag reflex. I admire the guy as what he is, a soldier and explorer.

He shows survival skills, but how he travels is suicidal.

----------


## Batch

I have a Gerber Big Rock camp knife that is Ok. I have the one with serrations and wouldn't recommend it over any of my other knives. I don't like serrations on a primary knife.

As for the Gerber machete, mine rusted quick and I have found a cheap Tramantino and a decent folding saw are a much better investment. The Gerber axe is great. But, it is made by Fiscar and there brand axe is just slightly better made and costs less.

----------


## Sarge47

Got my BG Gerber yesterday as they were released early!  Except for Bear's name & initials all over the thing I really like it!  It's a nice knife to stick in a pack or take on a day hike!  However, as far as a great survival knife goes it's never going to replace my Mora 2000 Survival knife!  The Mora has cut through tough nylon rope by just pushing down on the blade, no "sawing action" involved.  More on the BG Gerber as it develops!   :Thumbup: 

For Gerbers that don't have all the BG stuff on it, check these out:

http://www.amazon.com/s/ref=nb_sb_no...nife&x=16&y=17

as I've mentioned before, the Gerber "Prodigy" is what the BG knife is based on!   :Balloon:

----------


## crashdive123

Come on Sarege - admit it.  You've got a man crush on Bear dontcha?

----------


## Sarge47

> Come on Sarege - admit it.  You've got a man crush on Bear dontcha?


Well, now that you mention it, I do have this thing for sailors... :Kiss:

----------


## crashdive123

> Well, now that you mention it, I do have this thing for sailors...


I knew it!!!  ..........hey - wait a second. :EEK!:  :Wub:  :Sailor:  :EEK!:

----------


## kyratshooter

> I've seen them both in Alaska. Bear dropped on top of a frozen mountain glacier and Les on the beach with a kayak. Les was having a hell of a time in what I consider paradise and Bear crossed the most difficult terrain this state has to offer with ease. I only know Alaska but I know it well and Bear kicked ***! You'll have to be the judge for any other environment you may know better but it's no contest from where I sit.


Bear had a support crew and chopper to take him back to the hotel at night.  You can cover a lot of ground when you are faking every move.

Less was never in the "SAS", started as not much of an outdoorsman and made do with what was at hand.  Sometimes he made dumb mistakes, but he seldom set a bad example that would injure others.

They never show you Bear puking his guts up off camera after eating that road kill.  They never show the paved highway and motel behind the camera crew either.  That is left for the U-tube set to show.  

I will never forget the Hawian lava field episode where he got busted for doing the entire episode without going more then 50 yards off the road. 

The guy has been busted so many times super glue will not hold him together any more!

I am just glad he did not endorse a Mora.  I would have to change brand preferences.

----------


## Sarge47

It's okay AS, there those who really believed that Superman jumped off of those tall buildings & that bullets really bounced off of him.   :no way:   Despite all of this, however, I still like the BG Gerber, but not more than my Mora!  :Punk: 

One reason is the bright orange highlights.  I could never understand why some people had to buy everything they own in Camo.  Pens, wallets, even Buck made their Multi-tool in a camo design.  Just lose one of those in the high grass & the only way you'll find it is when the lawnmower hits it.  I was kidding a guy once when he showed me his Camo-wallet.  I asked him if he was afraid that the deer were going to see him buy the ammo he was going to shoot them with.  :Gun Bandana:

----------


## BUSH

I have a Gerber Air crew Escape Survival Knife [ASEK], with the execption of the orange insert, and flat pumble at the and of the handle and thumb grove, its the same blade. The sheath I have has a bult in sharpener where Bear pulled the firestick from, otherwise pretty much the same sheath.

----------


## BUSH

BTW my gerber was American made.

----------


## roar-k

Here is a review from Blade Forums:

http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=790424

----------


## Leighman

> Here is a review from Blade Forums:
> 
> http://www.bladeforums.com/forums/sh...d.php?t=790424


Very informative, and yet another reason to avoid this junk knife like the plague.

----------


## kyratshooter

Apparently it is not the blade or sheath that is failing, but the trinkets they are adding as toys for the kids.

Think about the timing folks.  They release this contraption on the 15th of Nov, 10 days before Black Friday.  They stick a picture in every magazine and float it on the internet.  It is bubble packed specifically for mass distribution on the Wall Mart end cap.  The inflated price of 59$-69$, deep discounted to $24.95-$29.95 as a Christmas special will make Gerber's year. 

What to buy sisters' worthless deer killing boyfriend, there's a knife, price is right, it's got a whistle too, he'll like that.  Think I'll get two, one for the Secret Santa dufus at work. (I once bought 5 Gerber multitools off an end cap discounted to $25 from $40)

Nephews, in-laws and preper husbands (he wasn't like this when she married him) will be toting these things in mass!  I'll bet someone here gets two before the end of the holidays.

So the parts break and fall off, big deal.  Only one out of 50 will send them back for replacement and there is a charge and shipping for lost parts.  It will go in the tool box and be forgotten.

Gerber will make a mint and Bear will have his retirement well situated.

----------


## BENESSE

Kyrat, you're hilarious!
Thanks for the chuckle.

----------


## hunter63

> Apparently it is not the blade or sheath that is failing, but the trinkets they are adding as toys for the kids.
> 
> Think about the timing folks.  They release this contraption on the 15th of Nov, 10 days before Black Friday.  They stick a picture in every magazine and float it on the internet.  It is bubble packed specifically for mass distribution on the Wall Mart end cap.  The inflated price of 59$-69$, deep discounted to $24.95-$29.95 as a Christmas special will make Gerber's year. 
> 
> What to buy sisters' worthless deer killing boyfriend, there's a knife, price is right, it's got a whistle too, he'll like that.  Think I'll get two, one for the Secret Santa dufus at work. (I once bought 5 Gerber multitools off an end cap discounted to $25 from $40)
> 
> Nephews, in-laws and preper husbands (he wasn't like this when she married him) will be toting these things in mass!  I'll bet someone here gets two before the end of the holidays.
> 
> So the parts break and fall off, big deal.  Only one out of 50 will send them back for replacement and there is a charge and shipping for lost parts.  It will go in the tool box and be forgotten.
> ...



LOL, LOL, I have to agree, but want to point out a slight possible flaw in this statement......"Gerber will make a mint and Bear will have his retirement well situated"

If I was a betting man, I'd bet it would be better to be a beneficiary of his estate.

----------


## Trabitha

> Anything endorsed/designed or tought of by bear has no credibility with me.


No joke...that's totally the way we looked at it when we came across that the other day.  It could be amazing, but because of the type of "education" he gives on his shows, I'm not willing to give it a chance, regardless of the Gerber name...

How sad is that???

----------


## Trabitha

> Gerber makes decent knives IMO.  Just make sure the "BG" on the handle doesnt talk you into squeezing the moisture out of animal turds to keep hydrated.


LOL!!  "But I don't WANT to drink animal poopy water, BG..."  :drink:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

Credability? I notice this a prominate reasoning amoung people.

*BIG MISTAKE!*

"Boots in the field, baby, Boots in the field".

----------


## Camp10

> Credability? I notice this a prominate reasoning amoung people.
> 
> *BIG MISTAKE!*
> 
> "Boots in the field, baby, Boots in the field".


Or boots in the hotel/RV if your Bear... :Innocent:

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The concept is lost. Ridicule is just the flip side.

----------


## BENESSE

I think Bear's fine. If I take away only 10% of what he's teaching, then that's 10% more than I knew to begin with. And I've picked up much more than that. 

Look, he is not going to advocate anything that's outright false or dangerous--the network lawyers just wouldn't allow it. There's too much at stake. Drinking pee when there are seemingly no other options is no worse than setting off barefoot in the glaciers just because you've got a wild hair about doing it.
Let's keep it honest.

----------


## Rick

Drinking pee or water laden poo is inherently dangerous I don't care who you are. Floating down a river and giving the appearance that you have no gear when you really have a flotation device on under your shirt is inherently misleading and dangerous.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

They are recreations. There are no camera crews around when it's for real. Apply that standard to this forum and no one could recommend wool socks unless they where standing outside in -10 weather. I've gone down in rapids without floatation and his techniques are correct but if I was going to demonstrate it I would want to wear a floatation device.

----------


## crashdive123

> They are recreations. There are no camera crews around when it's for real. Apply that standard to this forum and no one could recommend wool socks unless they where standing outside in -10 weather. I've gone done in rapids without floatation and his techniques are correct but if I was going to demonstrate it I would want to wear a floatation device.


I agree with your demonstration comments.  I think it would serve those watching and him better if he disclosed what safety precautions he was taking to do the demonstration.  I think it's important to remember that the show reaches a lot of people with absolutely no boots in the field experience, and therefore may be unable to discern the difference between the two instances.  I do think that the more recent shows have done a better job of pointing out the dangers of some things and that it should only be attempted as a last resort.

----------


## Rick

That's my argument as well. If one person walks to the edge of the water and says, "Bear did it. I can just float down river," jumps in and drowns then who's fault is that? It could easily be a kid that really doesn't know any better. I think when you are in that role you have a responsibility to divulge those safety nets. Demonstrating the way to do it is fine and I'd have no problem with it if he said. "for safety's sake I'm going to wear this device but here's how you do it."

----------


## Sarge47

> I think Bear's fine. If I take away only 10% of what he's teaching, then that's 10% more than I knew to begin with. And I've picked up much more than that.


Well now, following that line of thought, only a very small percentage of Rat poison is actually poison, but you aren't going to eat it.  If I handed you a plate of food after I spit in just one little corner of the plate are you going to eat it?   :Sneaky2:   :Innocent:  It doesn't take much.  And BTW, I like the BG knife.  Gerber isn't taking any chances on damaging their rep with crappy knives.     :Cool2:

----------


## BENESSE

In the interest of being fair and balanced Sarge, I don't remember anyone here making a big deal out of Cody walking around barefoot in the glaciers.
Was that smart?
Would you recommend it to a kid who is trying to emulate him?
_I_ wouldn't. 
But then, what do I know? I suppose common sense isn't worth much these days.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> In the interest of being fair and balanced Sarge, I don't remember anyone here making a big deal out of Cody walking around barefoot in the glaciers.
> Was that smart?
> Would you recommend it to a kid who is trying to emulate him?
> _I_ wouldn't. 
> But then, what do I know? I suppose common sense isn't worth much these days.


Maybe not in the fantasy land of the internet but if it ever gets real it will serve you well. This one trait assures where ever you land it will be on your feet.

----------


## Rick

Actually, he had on socks but who's counting? As I recall, there were a number of disclaimers with regard to him being barefoot. Even Cody said it was his lifestyle that he had developed over years and wasn't for everyone. 

Personally, I don't think everything Bear does should be discounted. He's obviously a knowledgeable person that has accomplished some remarkable things in his life. Climbing Everest at any age, let alone 23, is pretty remarkable. I just think some of the stuff he does is misleading and therefore dangerous to the uninitiated.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

The things is the premise for all these shows is stupid or you would not be in a survival situation in the first place. I saw one one where Cody and Dave had a car break done and decided to strip it and head across the desert! I'm not a desert survivalist but I think I would just walk back on the road that got me there and call a tow truck. It's all part of the show.

----------


## Rick

They were in Peru so I'm not sure there were any tow trucks to call but walking down the road would have been my first choice unless I knew there were no towns in either direction but there were towns to the left or right, which is not a likely scenario.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

There may not be Tow trucks in Peru but I would bet somebody has a tow chain. The only possible explaination for stripping the car and heading into the desert would be if they stole it.

----------


## Rick

Have you ever tried to wrap a chain around a burro? They get pretty cantankerous and might even take off. Then there you'd be with two Norte Americanos and no burro. If you're Peruvian, that would el sucko. Especially the burro part.

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

You're so fullo bullo crappo. You should have your own show! LOL

----------


## Rick

That might be the kindest thing anyone has said to me in a while. Thanks!

----------


## Sarge47

> In the interest of being fair and balanced Sarge, I don't remember anyone here making a big deal out of Cody walking around barefoot in the glaciers.
> Was that smart?
> Would you recommend it to a kid who is trying to emulate him?
> _I_ wouldn't. 
> But then, what do I know? I suppose common sense isn't worth much these days.


Cody was actually wearing socks, & I wouldn't do that either, however, Cody doesn't advocate the drinking of urine.  (Common sense does say not to do that no matter what!)  I don't consider Bear much of a survival teacher, however his website does show that he's a spokesman for the Boy Scouts, go figure.  Now to get back to the OP's original question as we can bash Bear on another thread.   Here's my take on the knife so far:

Before I go on, however, I've discounted any opinions from those who have not handled, bought, or otherwise owned one.  In my opinion they have no point of reference, so their knowledge lacks "hands-on" experience with the knife.  There was also mention of the "blister pack" & "Wal-Mart" as if that somehow lessened the quality of the knife.  Nonsense, Buck Knives market many of there knives in a "blister-pack" & several, including the Buck Special, are sold in Wal-Mart as well.  If Wal-Mart were selling Ontario Knives in a blister pack I would still consider buying them.

1.)  Who cares if it's made in China?  Ka-bar's Kukri Machete is made in Taiwan, Schrade knives are made in China as is the Ka-bar"Bull-Dozier."  Quality control is maintained by the knife company, not the Chinese.  Gerber still makes a very good product despite the location. 

2.)  As I've mentioned before, except for some cosmetic changes along with the external survival add-ons like the fire-steel, whistle, ground to air & Survival instructions, the knife is the same one as the Gerber "Prodigy" which is also a very good knife, but 25% less costly.  I do like the orange highlights on the handle as they increase visibility on the knife itself.

3.)  The knife steel is very strong and can be batoned as well as sharpened in the field with the built-in sharpener.  The steel butt of the knife can be used as a small hammer to drive in stakes & such.  While some might not care for the serrated edge it isn't a drawback for using in the field.

4.)  The sheath is a sturdy, military nylon with loops on the back to mount the knife Vertically, horizonally, or even upside down, as the built-in clip on the sheath holds the knife in place rather well.

Overall the knife looks like a very-good quality knife for the money.  It is a nice "medium-use" knife, obviously not for everybody.  There are very good knife-makers on this forum who could obviously make better quality knives on their own; but since I'm not one of them I have to "make-do."   :Big Grin:

----------


## beetlejuicex3

I woulda thought it was an ok knife but that review wasnt very kind.  Bear is a gimmick.  He probably has skills but is overmarketed and wants to be liked.  Les Stroud is the man.

----------


## lucznik

Did any of you participate in the "Live Chat" that Gerber did for this knife (and the rest of the BG series) last Monday?  It featured the marketing manager and the knife designer who spearheaded the BG product line for Gerber. (If you missed it, it can (I think) still be viewed as a video on the Gerber website.)

It was done somewhat amateurishly and the two guys they had discussing the knife and its features were both pretty dorky - they definitely didn't give off much of a "boots in the field" vibe, but it was kind of interesting to see some of Gerber's thinking process behind the knife.

One thing was definitely clear from the program; Gerber absolutely wants you to believe that Bear himself had an integral hand in the design of this knife.  From the lanyard-based whistle to the sharpener, to the firesteel and the notch on the blade for striking sparks, each innovation was credited to Bear's "genius."  Supposedly he personally wrote their "priorities of survival" guide as well as compiled the elements of the air-to-ground signals card on the back of the sheath.  They even pointed out that placing the two lashing holes in the handle which allow you to easily turn your knife into a spear was a Bear-inspired innovation, garnered from his vast wilderness experience - which is interesting when you consider that those holes already were features of Gerber's LMF series of knives.  How does that work?

----------


## Rick

Right. I have only the knife I took with me to the woods to bear hunt and I'm going to make a spear out of it? I don't think so. I might use it to construct a spear but I'll be danged if I'm lashing it to anything that I intend to throw.

----------


## kyratshooter

That debate has gone on for several hunderd years.

The first bayonets had tapered plug handles to shove inside the musket barrel.  They finally changed the shape of the bayonet away from the knife to make it more like a pike.

Joe Walker's troop of mountain men lashed their Green river Knives to poles while fighting a band of Indians in the 1840s.

The old Air Force Pilots Survival Knife has holes in the steel guard so you could lash it to a pole. At least they claim that is what it for.

Then there was the "evil one" leaping from trees onto the backs of unsuspecting hogs with a spear pole socketed into his hollow survival knife handle.

Now Bear.

For shame, Bear and Rambo of one mind.  Now we know.

----------


## lucznik

Seems a few other sights, amazon.com, etc. have a bunch of reviews claiming the hammer-pommel breaks off the knife with very little motivation. 

Makes ya wonder...

----------


## finallyME

lucznik, look back at roar-k's post with the link to a hands on review.  It shows how easily the pommel falls off.

----------


## lucznik

> lucznik, look back at roar-k's post with the link to a hands on review.  It shows how easily the pommel falls off.


Must have missed that one...

My bad.

----------


## kyratshooter

So, how much is an orange Gerber Prodogy without a pommel worth?

The key question is will Gerber come up with a fix or will the price go to $10 a copy before Christmas?

Can you imagine how many millions of these things are in shipping containers coming across the Pacific as we speak?

----------


## Sarge47

> lucznik, look back at roar-k's post with the link to a hands on review.  It shows how easily the pommel falls off.


The exact same design with the steel pommel is also on the Gerber Prodigy, I wonder why the reviewer didn't do a review on that?   :Detective:

----------


## Sarge47

> So, how much is an orange Gerber Prodogy without a pommel worth?
> 
> The key question is will Gerber come up with a fix or will the price go to $10 a copy before Christmas?
> 
> Can you imagine how many millions of these things are in shipping containers coming across the Pacific as we speak?


Maybe the reviewer had a defective knife...it happens; that's why most testers use more than one.  If it does come off I will repair it with Gorilla contact cement. That stuff is strong!   :Shifty:

----------


## survivorman_fanatic

> Anything endorsed/designed or tought of by bear has no credibility with me.


AGREED! 100% I wouldn't waste my time with it...

----------


## Alaskan Survivalist

> AGREED! 100% I wouldn't waste my time with it...


What knife do you endorse?

----------


## roar-k

I am close to getting one when they come out and doing a pass around, but I do not know if I want to waste my money.  If there is enough interest I wouldn't mind doing it though...

----------


## crashdive123

> I am close to getting one when they come out and doing a pass around, but I do not know if I want to waste my money.  If there is enough interest I wouldn't mind doing it though...


If you do a pass around knife - do it with the idea that *you will probably never see it again*.  We've done two here.  The first was stolen by Wildgoth, and the second was lost by Flandersander several months ago.  Nobody has been able to get a response from Wildgoth, and Flandersander has not yet done the right thing.

----------


## Rick

But I do keep sending Wildgoth hate mail. Hey, it's a living. I just told him to consider me his good conscience reminding him what a thief he is.

----------


## Sarge47

> I am close to getting one when they come out...


They've been out since early November.  I bought two off of Amazon, one for me & one for my son.  We both like them well enough.  The funny thing is that Bear's name on the knife hasn't lowered Gerber's quality one whit!  It's a "sexed-up" version of the Gerber Prodigy & very similar to the LMF II knife.   :clap:

----------


## JPGreco

Generally, a celebrity endorsed item is simply an item the company was going to put out anyway, and just paid a celeb to put their name on it.  In this case, I believe Gerber either supplied a knife for the show, or made one similar to what Bear used on the show.  They very well may have paid to have their knife used on the show too.  Its all marketing 101.  Most of the time, the items are no better or worse than the same item without a celebs name on it, the only question is how much more are you going to pay for that name?  In this case, it seems you're paying a fair price for a decent knife, endorsement or not.

Personally, I wouldn't buy it because of Bear Grylls, but if it fit all the requirements I had for a knife, then I would consider it on its merit only.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

Have any of you had experience  with the new Bear Grylls 
knife from Gerber i saw it on one of his shows and checked it out for 45 bucks on amazon I am seriously thinking about getting it any info would help

----------


## MidWestMat

I was eyeballing that one myself, not sure about the orange handle insets though, wish they had a different color option.  If they had I would have picked one up already!

----------


## hunter63

Which one?
http://www.amazon.com/s/?ie=UTF8&key...l_2bqcjz9280_b

----------


## Sarge47

Check out this thread:

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...Survival+Knife

----------


## klkak

It looks like a Gerber LMF with a colorful handle!

----------


## hunter63

I was kinda trying to get some clarification. 
I know we have discussed "Bear" knives before, but in this thread, there wasn't even a link, model, whatever........

----------


## tnt4881

I have been hiking the Sierra Nevade ever since I was a boy and fortunately I haven't ever been stuck in a "life" or "death" situation.  Still, I always carry crucial equipment just in case something did go wrong and I was stranded in the wild.  Bear Grylls is one of the top surviving experts in the world and I have purchased a couple of his knives, clothing accessories and flint fire started.  They are the best out there and I highly reccomend them to anyone who wishes to venture out into the wild!

----------


## Rick

First, let me say that I removed the link to your blog. That's not permitted in the body of your post. If you want to put it in your signature, you are welcome to do that. 

Second, You really should stop by the Introduction section and tell us a bit about yourself. And...

Third, Prepare to be lambasted unlike anyone has ever been lambasted before.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

*  spits Tomato wine and looks at the ops post again.....BEAR dang it, stop coming in here and promoting your novice site and crappy gear. This is the third time this week we have had a Bear Grillist fan tauting that crap he calls survival gear. 

Dear tnt4881, Bear is the worse survival so called expert on the face of this planet. Of all the TV survivalists, he will be the one to get someone killed with his BS heroics and false stunts. His gear, although made by very respected companys have resulted in a deep disrespect against real folks who pratice wilderness survival, living and socializing. 

Bear "Grillist" is a fake, a wanna be and could not stand a 5 day trek in a real emergency survival situation w/o a camera crew and a hotel room to save a kittens life. I watched one show and have refused to watch any others, buy his crap or gear. 

Sorry for the FLAME.....

----------


## crashdive123

I had the pleasure of seeing tnt4881 banned earlier today for spamming a site with several posts promoting Bear Grylls merchandise.  I figured one was enough here.

----------


## welderguy

I wonder how much Bear paid him to spam his products.

----------


## hunter63

Intresting....I found tnt4881 listed on the .....Stop spam site.
http://www.stopforumspam.com/ipcheck/66.212.223.169

----------


## Sarge47

For the record, just let me say this:  I never have & never will hold Bear up to be any kind of a survival expert.  I just think it proves my point on how some people view "survival" as the latest extreme sport.  A line of expensive clothes to survive in?  Give me a freakin' break!  That's silly!  However I do respect Gerber knives no matter who's name is on it.  Why throw the baby out with the bath water?   :Shifty:

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Bear is an uncontested goofball.  I've never handled any of his knives or survival gear, though.  We should do a pass around of one of the new Gerber Grylls knives.  Anyone have one?

----------


## Sarge47

> Bear is an uncontested goofball.  I've never handled any of his knives or survival gear, though.  We should do a pass around of one of the new Gerber Gryls knives.  Anyone have one?


 I do, but I don't do "pass around" anymore, too many people out there with sticky fingers!   :2:

----------


## klkak

They have a short blade and a longer blade version at the Sportsmans warehouse in Wasilla. I'm going to buy one and abuse it to see how it holds up.

----------


## Justin Case

I agree,,  the BG on the handle is a complete turn off,,,

----------


## crashdive123

Just pretend the BG stands for one of these when you are trying to justify why you paid twice what you should have for the knife. :Innocent: 

http://www.google.com/finance?client=ob&q=NYSE:BG
http://www.bgprod.com/home.html
http://www.bg-group.com/Pages/BGHome.aspx
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/B.G._(rapper)
http://www.bgcorp.com/

----------


## Justin Case

The problem is that everybody else knows what it means and I would be embarrassed to carry it,     Gerber sold out in my book,,,,  I dont want to buy any gerber now, lol

----------


## Rick

Bear is a well known name. I hate it that Gerber went with him as a spokesman but his shows sell advertising space and there has to be a reason for that. A lot folks must be watching him. It's still a Gerber product even if BS's... I mean BG's... name is on it.

----------


## welderguy

> Have any of you had experience  with the new Bear Grylls 
> knife from Gerber i saw it on one of his shows and checked it out for 45 bucks on amazon I am seriously thinking about getting it any info would help


I have three questions for you.
1. Why this particular Gerber knife.
2. Have you cheked out reviews on other types/brands of knives.
3. What would your use for this knife be.

----------


## hunter63

Y'all know that by continuing these threads, show up as "recent activity" (two threads up on top right now) if some one Goggles BS I mean, BG, and leads them here.

Kinda like when you type in "dead kittens" and see all the side bars adds Like "Buy your dead kittens on amazon......com


Well, maybe not on top.........

----------


## Winter

The Gerber prodigy is the same knife without the orange crap and survival tidbits for much cheaper.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> They have a short blade and a longer blade version at the Sportsmans warehouse in Wasilla. I'm going to buy one and abuse it to see how it holds up.



Awesome, keep us posted.  

We have a distributor that sells them but they are out of stock with a very long backorder.  +1 marketing for Gerber.

----------


## Rick

So, you, uh, looked into that Bear Grylls Gerber knife, huh? (walks off shaking head. Oh, the humanity).

----------


## Rick

Why is there always someone ready to put down orange crap? I like orange crap. I like survival tidbits, too but I like orange crap a lot more.

----------


## Justin Case

Not just the knife,,  a whole series of stuff http://www.amazon.com/b/ref=amb_link...lls%20survival

----------


## Rick

Nooooo. I meant GB. How am I supposed to pull his chain if you keep adding links to it?

----------


## Justin Case

ha ha,,  i know you werent talking to me,,,  was just saying there is more madness than just the knife  :Wink:

----------


## Survival Guy 10

The first one hunter i just like gerber knives and i did read F&S review and the orange is useful for a person with a tendency to drop things at night  :Innocent:

----------


## Rick

I sure hope you wear boots at night when you drop stuff.

----------


## crashdive123

Wear a belt - it will help.

----------


## hunter63

> The first one hunter i just like gerber knives and i did read F&S review and the orange is useful for a person with a tendency to drop things at night


Thanks you, helps to define terms.
So you mean... Gerber 31-000751 Bear Grylls Survival Series Ultimate Knife, Serrated Edge?

What is your intended purpose?
General duties, heavy duty batoning/chopping, cleaning animals, fighting.....?
Most people have a primary duty for it to preform and purchase accordingly.
Then the process adds in whatever other duties would be.

Then, of course is the cost factor.
What is the cost compared to others in your primary use category?

----------


## cowgirlup

So victor1234 won't be welcomed? Come on Everybody loves Bear Grylls!!!!! hehehehe

----------


## crashdive123

> So victor1234 won't be welcomed? Come on Everybody loves Bear Grylls!!!!! hehehehe


No he won't.  Thanks for the heads up.

----------


## hunter63

> No he won't.  Thanks for the heads up.


So is that what happened to knife guy?

----------


## crashdive123

Different person I think.  Sarge is on that one.

----------


## hunter63

Seems like this thread is kinda like "baiting", seem to have sucked down several............
Good job, boys, carry on.

----------


## billdawg

While I am not a Bear at all, and I know his shows are sometimes circumspect, and the crazy things he does on them, go against every true survival skill, don't sell him short. The man has accomplished things, that are indeed outstanding. He's climbed Everst, and he was in the SAS, which isn't exactly a Boy Scout troop. Is he over the top? Sure. Does he do stupid, asinine, crap, that may get you killed, if you tried it? Absolutely. But, he found a niche, and marketed it.  And the one thing that I think everyone can learn from him, is to have the never say die, give up attitrude, when faced with a life or death situation.  To dismiss him out of hand, because of his shenanigans, and say he couldn't survive, is being disingenious, in my book.

----------


## tipacanoe

Very well said, there is something to learn no matter who it is from maybe not all the time, but you never know when.

----------


## Survival Guy 10

> Thanks you, helps to define terms.
> So you mean... Gerber 31-000751 Bear Grylls Survival Series Ultimate Knife, Serrated Edge?
> 
> What is your intended purpose?
> General duties, heavy duty batoning/chopping, cleaning animals, fighting.....?
> Most people have a primary duty for it to preform and purchase accordingly.
> Then the process adds in whatever other duties would be.
> 
> Then, of course is the cost factor.
> What is the cost compared to others in your primary use category?


well i just want sometink i can just do whatever with cut rope, cut poles for a shelter skin a deer fighting? idk mabye if SHTF

----------


## beetlejuicex3

I've ordered one, just to see what the hoopla is about.  I'm betting right now it's no better than the Prodigy which is $10 cheaper.

----------


## Rick

Deer fighting? You're gonna need a bigger knife!

----------


## kyratshooter

http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...x=9&Submit.y=6

The BG Prodegy is not alone!  They are multiplying.

Keep in mind that Gerber sold out long ago.  The present company is Fiskers and all these BG products are made in China for a company based in Finland.

As far as "everyone else knows what it means", we must take into consideration that Bear is as much a pop icon today as Batman was in the 70s or Davy Crockett was in the 50s.

There are people that watch his reruns and buy the DVD series.  Most are couch potatoes that have never been in the woods for a night in their lives, but they buy stuff....

----------


## hunter63

I give anyone credit that actually has an idea, and makes it pay from them.
It's easy to sit back and cut them down.

I do believe that some of BG info is dangerous, but then again, how many kids put on a blue cape and thought they could fly.

But I also believe that if some one comes on here asking for our opinion, because we are "experts" or not, I/we shoud give them my/our honest opinion, and they can take it for what it's worth.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

bought one to review and cut open.  Full review is at the green beetle blog.

I'm not that put off by the knife.  Even though I wanted to be.

What do you guys think:

_Pictures removed._

_see post #11_

----------


## Camp10

Looks very solid to me!  Just what I would expect from a Gerber!

----------


## hunter63

I really don't have nothing bad to say about these knives...except price,.... looks like pretty much a full tang, Gerber has made a good product in the past.
I give you $5 bucks for the sheath...........

----------


## crashdive123

Green Beetle - I had to edit the link to your blog.  Remember - you can put it in your sig, but not in your post.

----------


## crashdive123

Did you do any testing on the knife before you performed surgery?  One of the knocks I have read (no first hand experience) has been that the pommel, which was designed to be used as a hammer, falls off when used in that manner.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Hey Crash,
Yes on the blog it's fully reviewed.  I left the money shot on your site so I figured a link to the full review was in order.  If you're taking the link down, I'll take the pic down too.

----------


## crashdive123

Take the pictures down if you like - your choice, but pictures did not violate forum rules - just the link to your blog did.  You could also paste your review into a post.

----------


## welderguy

GB would you please PM me the link to your blog I would like to read he review

----------


## beetlejuicex3

If I found that pic and review anywhere else I would have to link to it by forum rules.  When it's on my blog the source has to stay a secret, apparently, as it looks as though I am not allowed to link to it per forum rules.  Not Kosher.  Especially when I spent $51 on that little experiment.  $48 on the knife and $3 on bandaids.

----------


## MidWestMat

Greenbeetle, why dont you just put your blog link in your sig next to your website?  I personally am interested in reading the review and hardly think it is worth getting your knickers in a bunch over a rule.  Especially when a solution is relatively simple.  In my humble opinion of course.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Thanks Midwest, but my knickers aren't the ones in a bunch.  I don't care who knows about my blog.  That's why there was a link to it.  I was pointing out that we are required to link to other peoples intellectual property and pictures when we use them on this site but when it is our own, links are prohibited.

As a matter of principle, to show respect for the costs incurred by me, my time and efforts, the pics go hand in hand with a link to my blog.  And since there can be no link (at least if I post it), there will be no pics.  I'm sorry for the confusion everyone.

I am told I can link to the blog in my signature line which is more spammy than a single post in a single thread.  So I would like to try this instead.  The 'Visit Homepage' link under my name will get to the review and pics if you're interested.

----------


## Rick

Are you serious? Copyright infringement is a violation of law. Surely you understand that. And where did the forum request you to spend money and perform the tests? You did that on your own volition so don't slam the forum for something you chose to do yourself. The link in your signature makes it more difficult for spammers to drop in, spam, and leave. They actually have to spend some time and effort, which slows them down so most don't bother with it. 

Adjust your knickers, put the link in your sig as suggested and get over it. You've been a member here long enough and we've discussed this enough times via PM that you have a clear understanding. The rules apply to everyone.

----------


## Justin Case

*The Gerber Bear Grylls Ultimate Survival Knife Review*

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.
_
Theres been no shortage publicity for Bears new knife and like moths to a flame, detractors and knife afficianados have come out of the woodwork to post negative reviews o plenty.  In the end, Gerber and Bear probably couldnt be happier with the interest generated by the feeding frenzy.  Our suppliers both have large backorders on the knife suggesting if nothing else, it is at least a commercial success.

What did we make of Gerbers entry level  survival knife with Bears name on it? I will review the knife one feature at a time:

- Weight: Ours was 13.8oz with the sheath, whistle and fire starter.

-  Blade: 4.75″  drop point, 1/2 serrated blade with 3/16″ thick tang.  Very nice.  There are many descriptions floating around regarding the type of steel from Gerbers own high carbon steel epitaph to claims of 440A stainless touted in various knife reviews.  The unverified HRC is 57 +/- 2.  If true, that is slightly softer than many users prefer but in line with most knives in this price range._

CONTINUED @ http://greenbeetlegear.wordpress.com/

----------


## Justin Case

I must say,,  am surprised by the full tang for that price range,,,,

----------


## Rick

It's actually not a full tang. It's considered an encapsulated tang.

----------


## Justin Case

On The blade,,,,,  what use is a serrated blade in the wilderness ?  its for cutting airplane skin,,,,,,  right ???  I think i would prefer a plain blade...

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Rick, 

The forum asked nothing of me.  I was trying to be friendly and helpful to many fellow forum members who are curious about the Bear Grylls knfe.  There has been two separate threads about the knife in the last week alone.  It was out of the kindness of my heart and pocketbook that I tore up a $48 knife and posted the results here.

If someone else posted about my pics or review on this forum a proper link and acknowledgement of the source would be required... I know about copyright laws, Rick, but there is another matter involved here - it is called RESPECT.  

My review, efforts and time will recieve the same level of respect afforded to everyone else's photos, copyrightable material and intellectual efforts that are introduced on this forum.  A proper link.  I hardly think this means my knickers need adjusting. 

I applaud your efforts to keep the forum policed and spam free.

----------


## welderguy

Good review.  I like Gerber knives too bad they pit that BG crap on an otherwise good knife.

----------


## Rick

> My review, efforts and time will recieve the same level of respect  afforded to everyone else's photos, copyrightable material and  intellectual efforts that are introduced on this forum.  A proper link.


That's not how it works and you know it. When you post something of your own making then it's not copyright infringement. If I post something of yours then it is. Simple as that. The answer has been given to you time and time again. Post it in your signature not in the body of the post.

----------


## Justin Case

The "Les Stroud Knife" looks nice,,,,,   alot like a MORA,,  http://lesstroud.ca/news/les-stroud-...ignature-knife  (damn thing is expensive though http://shop.lesstroud.ca/product/les...gami-pre-order)

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Per my post, the issue is RESPECT.

Ugh. Uncle.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Did you do any testing on the knife before you performed surgery?  One of the knocks I have read (no first hand experience) has been that the pommel, which was designed to be used as a hammer, falls off when used in that manner.


From what I understand, the problem was with the initially released version. Since that happened they are taking returns of all those that were released February and before. The knife that you can get now has supposedly had the problems fixed. So assuming this is the case, any you would get now are the  fixed version.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

I'm passing around the cut open Bear Grylls knife and sheath if anyone wants a look.  PM me.  After a few days with the knife PM me again for the name of the next person on the list for you to send it to and get their address from them.  Be prepared, the cost of shipping to the next person will likely be $10 USPS priority med flat-rate box.  Ultimately the knife needs to find its way back to me, all parts included please.

Forum members new as of March will not be included. Sticky fingers will be reported on this thread.

----------


## Rick

Every knife that has been passed around to date has disappeared. Calling them out doesn't seem to bother them.

----------


## crashdive123

Yep.  Wild Goth stole one and has never returned.  Flandersander lost one, promised to replace it several months ago and has not.  I believe Chris made it clear on pass around quite some time ago saying that you do so at your own risk.  Neither he, nor the forum will assume any responsibilty for anything that is lost or stolen.

----------


## Sarge47

> If I found that pic and review anywhere else I would have to link to it by forum rules.  When it's on my blog the source has to stay a secret, apparently, as it looks as though I am not allowed to link to it per forum rules.  Not Kosher.  Especially when I spent $51 on that little experiment.  $48 on the knife and $3 on bandaids.


 Awww, poor GB!  Somebody get my freakin' violin!  Listen up; the forum rules are placed here by CHRIS, the owner, & are to be read by everybody wishing to become a member.  Bit*hing about it at this stage of the game is simply silly.   :Thumbdown:    The Mods are required to enforce these rules.  If we fail to do that then Chris would just do it, admonish the mods, and ban the offending member!  I think Crash handled it pretty tame but then what can you expect from a Navy guy?   Besides, who cares about the pics, I trust Gerber, not BG, anyway!  I bought the knife because I think it's cool.  I don't need no stinking pictures!  (apologies to Humphrey Bogart & Sierra Madre.)  Bear's name on the knife will not be used in cutting, pounding, starting a fire, etc..  I liked the orange highlights as I think it fits in with what Cody Lundin teaches in his book:  "98.6 Degrees..." about keeping survival gear as visible as possible.  I don't care about the pounding part as I wouldn't use any knife for that.  I use a knife as a cutting tool, not a pounding tool. I use a pounding tool for pounding...DUH!  Furthermore, I don't care for the idea of the point of the knife sticking up in the opposite direction of the item being pounded.  Using Bear Grylls head for pounding might interest me, however, as would cutting Mr. Grylls apart to see what's inside!   :2:  Okay, now Sarge has to go take his meds & then lie down for awhile.   :Nod:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Crash handled it with respect and per the rules.... there  should be no beef there. 

Now for the Bear/Gerber knife.... I know for a fact it would not stand up to my testing based on the specs at the Gerber site for the metal used, it is too crystaline in the grain structure. If I cannot pound the knife into oak or birch and then stand on it w/o it breaking, then it is POS. The same would be for putting a pipe on it in a vise and bending it... IT should NOT break, bend yes, but not break like a piece of glass. The fact that it is tauted as a FULL Tang does not impress me as the steel used is brittle and especially the way the knife is mechanically worked and so called heat treated. 

I think more than product durability, it is the idea of product promotion by a company with a good history like Gerber via a *fake* survivalist like Bear. I honestly do not care how durable the product it is or isn't, I refuse to support an idiot like Bear on any level. 

Now, someone like Les Stroud, yes and I will soon put his knife though the paces and will honestly review it as I am NOT selling it. If it is POS I will say so, if it is a stand up piece of equipment, then I will say so. I personally have a lot of respect for Les and what he does, both in his pro life and personal life. 

Greed and money are the key to this whole product line of Bears and is promoted to the urban yuppie "Weekend Mall Ninja" - "Survivalist" who couldn't start a fire with a blow torch in the wilds and not torwards real folks that live the lifestyle every day. 

Even worse is my shock that GUNNY ...R. Lee Ermy is hawking a line of stuff as well....I love that guy and would have stormed the gates of hell with an 03a3 on his say so....but now that he went commercial product, I have to rethink that whole thing too I guess. I will have to check out his stuff first...but if it is POS I will be greatly disappointed. 

All of this IMHO.................

----------


## Sarge47

> Crash handled it with respect and per the rules.... there  should be no beef there. 
> 
> Now for the Bear/Gerber knife.... I know for a fact it would not stand up to my testing based on the specs at the Gerber site for the metal used, it is too crystaline in the grain structure. If I cannot pound the knife into oak or birch and then stand on it w/o it breaking, then it is POS. The same would be for putting a pipe on it in a vise and bending it... IT should NOT break, bend yes, but not break like a piece of glass. The fact that it is tauted as a FULL Tang does not impress me as the steel used is brittle and especially the way the knife is mechanically worked and so called heat treated. 
> 
> I think more than product durability, it is the idea of product promotion by a company with a good history like Gerber via a *fake* survivalist like Bear. I honestly do not care how durable the product it is or isn't, I refuse to support an idiot like Bear on any level. 
> 
> Now, someone like Les Stroud, yes and I will soon put his knife though the paces and will honestly review it as I am NOT selling it. If it is POS I will say so, if it is a stand up piece of equipment, then I will say so. I personally have a lot of respect for Les and what he does, both in his pro life and personal life. 
> 
> Greed and money are the key to this whole product line of Bears and is promoted to the urban yuppie "Weekend Mall Ninja" - "Survivalist" who couldn't start a fire with a blow torch in the wilds and not torwards real folks that live the lifestyle every day. 
> ...


Hey, whats-a-matter-you?  You donna tink dat people can't makea some dough when dey retire?  Iffa you seen R. Lee Ermy in da movie "Saving Silverman" youda rethought him a longa time ago.  (That's my Chico Marx impression.)

Okay, who the crap STANDS on a knife anyway?  I believe in the right tool for the right job.  I can take that kind of test and disqualify just about any knife under a hundred bucks.  I use knives for what they were made for...cutting!  I use a hammer or a hand ax for pounding...I use a step-ladder for climbing.   :Cool2: 

*(note to self:  never lend ANY of my knives to OGA, especially my Mora 2000!)*

----------


## JPGreco

were they members in good standing?  I mean, I know its hard to read people over the net, but I was just wondering if those guys were random members or people who you thought would be an actual contribution to the forum that were trusted more.

----------


## crashdive123

They had both been around quite a while.  Wild Goth was a kid, and Flandersander - well - He promised to replace it and send it to the next person on the list along with all of the extras that members had added along the way.  I take him at his word that his kids lost it, but to not replace it and to keep the extras that came with it - well that's lying and stealing.

----------


## Justin Case

Maybe we should "ALL"  send a few email reminders   ,,,,,,,  hmmmm

----------


## beetlejuicex3

> Awww, poor GB!  Somebody get my freakin' violin!  Listen up; the forum rules are placed here by CHRIS, the owner, & are to be read by everybody wishing to become a member.  Bit*hing about it at this stage of the game is simply silly.


You guys can't let this go for some reason.  If the rules say I can't post a link I am 100% ok with that.  Hopefully you will  find peace with the fact I will not post the pics without the link because that is the only way I feel my efforts are adequately acknowledged.  




> Besides, who cares about the pics, I trust Gerber, not BG


 (i'm assuming you mean "GB", not "BG") 



> , anyway!  I bought the knife because I think it's cool.


Gerber is owned by Fiskars, a commercial enterprise in Finland known to rebrand their own items as Gerbers.  The initial launch of the Bear Grylls' knife last fall was a complete disaster with numerous complaints about the handle, a weak blade, a partial tang and a self-destructing pommel.  Since then a second generation has been released, the one I cut open.  Gerber claims to have fixed the problems and they have also dropped the price.  This is a company that won't let anyone know what type of steel is used in this knife.  

If all of this inspires your confidence in Gerber's claims about their Bear Grylls' branded knife and you do not trust an actual picture of the actual inside of the knife then that is up to you.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Sarge::::I do not care if someone makes money, but to make money in lieu of percieved honor, respect, trust and care to detail or quality is dang near criminal as far as I am concerned. Some kid is going to buy the BEAR knife and depend on it in a once in a life time event and because that kid respects BEARS opinion, he will die using that POS Bear and Gerber are hawking. 

The way people are hawking so called "Survival" products today because they are on TV, I am expecting at any time a Lindsey LOWFAN survival kit Made by BIC, to include a Coke and Pill cutting survival knife that can stand to cut a real hard 7 gram rock...can be used as a one hitter pipe that also has a paper roller peg for good measure...Oh and has a sniffing/snorting groove too..... 

Ok, you pack a cutting knife, hammer, axe and step ladder...I will pack and use a knife that will work under all conditions......

Standing on a pounded in hardwood blade is a standard test or part of a series of tests for "Survival/Military" otherwise known as "Duty" blades and has been since the 1930's. In lieu of standing on it, put the knife in a vise, half way up the blade and put a 3' pipe on the end and pull down or use a hydrolic press to do the work. I know of 5 knives so far in the $45-$80 range that pass fully the 14 steps to determining quality of a duty knife. Bend tests are just one of those test aspects. I did not make this test up, the International Knife Makers Guild and the military folks who buy knives for the USA Military did. 

PRICE BTW is not one of the tests, a knife either works or it does not, regardless of price. If I need to pry open a door, break a lock, lift a sewer lid, cut, chop, fight with or use the knife as a form of a fulcrum or work in tending a fire, I want to know it can handle the duty without fail. 

Gunnys acting carrer is not what I was referring to, I was referring to Gunny being a Gunny. I think Gunny is a horrible actor....well except for "Fire Base Gloria" and "Full Metal Jacket." I even told him that face to face at Knob Creek Gun Range where he did one of his "Mail Call" shows. In both of those movies he was able to play himself as he is in real life so there was no acting. 

You said it exactly, you can "disqualify" many knives with just this one test, much less all 14 tests....that in a nutshell is why the tests were created, to sep a real duty knife from those that are sold as a duty knife under false pretense and pretty packaging. 

You want a knife to just cut, I want a knife to save my life under all conditions as well as cut. 

LOL Mora's are good starter knives, fishing, hunting and small game knife or a good kitchen knife, I honestly do not consider it a "Survival" knife by any means or notion. Is it a good knife, yes, will it handle DUTY, NO! It needs to stay in the realm of a very good kitchen/butcher/fishing knife, which is what they were made for and intended for in the first place. It started life as a Nordic commercial fishing knife.

IMHO

----------


## JPGreco

ah, gotcha.  Thats unfortunate that they would scumbag everyone and put a dark cloud over a very good idea.

----------


## JPGreco

so what are all 14 points or what do I google to find that list and description of how to apply the tests?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Sad that folks do that, if someone sends me something I always send it back with goodies and extras....or if someone buys something from me...I always add goodies. I had this guy once tell me he did not get his Colt Agent rev, I have his signature on a receipt that he got it....yet gave me bad feedback....I just do not cater to or like dishonest folks.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Hmmm not at all sure where to google it... some knife makers have their test results avail like Busse, Reeves, Kendel, Smith & Farrent.......The guild may have it posted but I am not a member there so I am not sure. This is the jist of the tests...I will try to get the full details for you all in written form and a site where you can verify it.

1. Water and Mud test, 24 hours, no more than 10% surface rust allowed. No pitting or deep rust allowed, edge must clean up with a simple cleaning by cloth and water. Warm salt water spray and dunk test 2 hours, same results

2. Blade, finish and edge impervous to petrolium products. Handle may deform no more than 10% in 20 minutes of immersion

3. Blade, handle and sheath must withstand being in a petrolium fire, the knife and sheath being dunked in kerosene or JP4 and laid on the ground and set on fire for 5 minutes as a unit, after cool only slight distortions of the handle and sheath are allowed. No distortions of the knife are allowed. 

4. Hardness via file test, must meet or exceed 48 on Hardness scale and no more than 65 relative to Rockwell but using the Mohs test with files on cutting edge center, back of blade and tang if it can be reached w/o destroying knife. blade must be either a full tang or 3/4 tang, ok to be wrapped by handle material. 

5. Blade must be able to be pounded 1/2 its blade length into 10" hardwood log by a 5 pound dead weight plastic mallot and not break or deform the blade, hilt or pommel. Must not break in a 45 degree bend test, either by over 150lb weight placed on it, no less than 150lbs and no more than 325lbs and/or stepped on after being punded into a hardwood board or log 1/2 its blade length or in a vise at 1/2 its blade length with a 3' pipe on the end of the knife, no deeper than the grip hilt, force measured with a torque gage to not exceed 325lbs converted into foot pounds. Bending is ok, breaking or cracking fails the knife. Bend test is good when blade is bent to 45 degrees and it bends back to 5 degrees with no cracks or breaks. Same test is performed for the grip tang area on a bare knife, no handle. There is a little more to this formula wise, but this is the basics of the bend test.

6. Tip strength... must not chip or break off when being used as a pry bar against wood or mild steel....up to 1" on the knife or 1/2 blade length if being used as a fulcrum. Tip break fails the knife. Tip may roll over to no more than 10 degrees.

7. Back of knife blade must not mushroom out when being struck with a standard brick or 4" hardwood stick/handle/log. Dents in finish and minor dents in the metal are OK. 

8. Must pierce .125" of mild steel full length of blade, like a car body or hood without chipping blade or bending/breaking the tip. Must also pierce 3/4" CDX Plywood with no breaks or chips. 

9. Sharpness is detrmined by being able to cut a free hanging 2" hemp/manilla rope, length 6' with no weight at the bottom. One slice must cut all the way through using a side swing of the knife, no sawing action. 

10. Sharpness and clean edge must be able to slice standard news paper with no tears or rips with the from the factory edge. 7 sep slices, being held in air and sliced with one hand from edge of paper inward. 

11. Handle must be able to take direct impact with a 16oz steel hammer (they recommend a Eastwing), repeated hits, up to 18 at minimum of 22lbs direct force without breaking through or breaking off. 

12.  Blade edge must be able to strike a standard red brick from an 18lb 0 degree to 90 degree direct strike on the edge w/o more than a .275 chip or crack along 3 points of the blade edge in 5 strikes. 

13. Chopping a 5" dia oak limb in 20 seconds or no more than 9 angled strikes with the knife edge. 

14. knife must balance measured center of knife +/- 1.0" of center full length of the knife.

----------


## Justin Case

http://www.lbainternational.com/eick...ucttesting.htm

----------


## beetlejuicex3

It doesn't seem like many sub-$75 knives would stand up to all that. This is for fixed blades only, correct?

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Yes, fixed blade only and I know of (5) that do very well.....and if they don't, why sell them and why buy them???  There is an whole other standard for folders/front open blades.

----------


## Sarge47

> Yes, fixed blade only and I know of (5) that do very well.....and if they don't, why sell them and why buy them???  There is an whole other standard for folders/front open blades.


 And those 5 being....?   :Bored:   1st, I don't "pack".  I want a Winnebago.  2nd, I also own a Buck General, an old kabar Navy knife, A Kabar Bull Dozier, A Becker Combat Bowie, a kabar Kukri Machete, and a Schrade Woodsman.  You step on any of my knives I'm agonna step onna you face!   :Yes:   As far as a knife that will do what you claim they should do, can you list several knives under $100 bucks or less that will fit your criteria?  Oh, and do you have any idea what Les' knife is selling for?  Remember that Bear started out trying to sell the Bailey S4 Survival knife as his survival knife, but they cost over $700 American.  Hey, this is fun!   :Scared:

----------


## Justin Case

I'll just say this,,,,  make a knife out of a leaf spring and you can stand on it easy,,,,,  it will NOT Break,,,,  THATS the kind of knife to have ,,,  IMO 
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## Pocomoonskyeyes3

> Oh, and do you have any idea what Les' knife is selling for?


It is called the Temagami (Helle Temagami)...
http://lesstroud.ca/news/les-stroud-...ignature-knife
About $169....
http://www.ragnarokcraftworks.com/pr...01.htm?click=2

----------


## Winter

That test is retarded. If you and your knife are on fire for 5 minutes, you no longer need a knife. 

 A Ka-Bar USMC knife will not survive the above test, yet it works for it's task.

----------


## hunter63

So this looks like the same knife from the other thread in General discussion?
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...r-Grylls-knife.

----------


## crashdive123

> I'll just say this,,,,  make a knife out of a leaf spring and you can stand on it easy,,,,,  it will NOT Break,,,,  THATS the kind of knife to have ,,,  IMO 
> Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.


That is (most often) 5160 steel, and an improper heat treatment will make it as brittle as a glass window.

----------


## Batch

Hey guys, what's the best survival knife? 

As for using a knife as a step. What's the next step?

----------


## kyratshooter

That list or requirements is why all the masterpiece knives presented for guild approval are of great proportions, even if nonpractical for daily use.  They are test knives built around the insane requirements.

Ever noticed how all the NASCAR/IROC/CART cars look identical?  Same thing, they are built to the rules.  They are track cars with no connection to the stock vehicle they are supposed to represent.

Meeting every one of the stated rules does not guarentee a usable knife to wear on your belt unless you are a lumber-jack and have lost your chainsaw or a fireman with failure of the Jaws of Life.

----------


## Rick

OMG! I just snorted. That was funny. 

"Kenny, the Jaws of Life has failed. Break out THE KNIFE!"
"I'll have to call HQ for permission."

----------


## JPGreco

I would like to see a knife that succeeds in all those areas.  I can see a lot of them in a good usable knife, but a few I do question.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Sure, first and foremost a Cold Steel SRK or a US Navy Mk 2, passed all 14 of the tests with flying colors. Almost the entire duty knife line of Ontario knives will pass the tests...only a few Camelus, a few Cold Steel, almost all older Kabars....especially the Marine Kabar from the 60's through late 80's......all or most of them are well under $100.....The Buck Vanguard comes real close, enough to make it a candidate and it is even purddy. There are a few others, but if you all are happy with mid range quality knives at the same price as quality duty knives, why should I beat the bushes trying to explain Quality Vs Life Vs Vanity, it is like beating a dead horse. If YOU are happy with your knife, beaing maker or buyer, that is the only person and standard you need to please.

I just do not understand why anyone would take a knife as a duty knife and have it not meet a minimal standard for duty. Maybe because it is cool looking, looks good on your belt, looks great while doing a video on how to make a fir stick out of fiddle back maple..... it has purddy metal work.......none of that means squat diddo.... it either works as a duty knife or it does not and if it does not then you are willing to compromise your and your loved ones lives for less quality and even worse..... vanity.... so be it, I personally have a higher standard for me and my loved ones lives than that. 

I have Busse, Randall, Reeves, Stignis, Loveless, Jack barrett, Morrell, AlMar and a few other brand knives and all are good.... great collector knives for investment and most if not all would serve well as a duty knife being able to pass the tests, but they all cost a good dollar more.....but since so many are concerned about Cost Vs Coolness, we shouldn't dare bring in the aspect of actual quality and at that, quality at a low price.......how dare somebody do that ....GASP... the sheer horror of it all.  

If ya want a Bear Grillin knife on your side because it looks cool and you trust Bear/Gerber, so be it..........have at it and have fun. You can have 7 knives to do all the work you need done or you can have one that actually does it all......I guess a man can never have enough knives......I just hope they all work for ya. 

Retorting the tests are retarded... gosh, I really do not have an answer to that except WOW. 

Having a knife IN a wet fire ....if ya cannot see the value in a knife that can survive a wet fire, then ya just can't, don't or won't ever I guess, no reason trying to explain it.  NO the new M9 cannot pass even half the tests, but wow, it sure looks cool on a tricked out M4, huh? 

Yes, the Les Stroud knife is around $179 but it sure is purddy and that is what counts....right?  :Smile:

----------


## Sarge47

> Sure, first and foremost a Cold Steel SRK or a US Navy Mk 2, passed all 14 of the tests with flying colors. Almost the entire duty knife line of Ontario knives will pass the tests...only a few Camelus, a few Cold Steel, almost all older Kabars....especially the Marine Kabar from the 60's through late 80's......all or most of them are well under $100.....The Buck Vanguard comes real close, enough to make it a candidate and it is even purddy. There are a few others, but if you all are happy with mid range quality knives at the same price as quality duty knives, why should I beat the bushes trying to explain Quality Vs Life Vs Vanity, it is like beating a dead horse. If YOU are happy with your knife, beaing maker or buyer, that is the only person and standard you need to please.
> 
> I just do not understand why anyone would take a knife as a duty knife and have it not meet a minimal standard for duty. Maybe because it is cool looking, looks good on your belt, looks great while doing a video on how to make a fir stick out of fiddle back maple..... it has purddy metal work.......none of that means squat diddo.... it either works as a duty knife or it does not and if it does not then you are willing to compromise your and your loved ones lives for less quality and even worse..... vanity.... so be it, I personally have a higher standard for me and my loved ones lives than that. 
> 
> I have Busse, Randall, Reeves, Stignis, Loveless, Jack barrett, Morrell, AlMar and a few other brand knives and all are good.... great collector knives for investment and most if not all would serve well as a duty knife being able to pass the tests, but they all cost a good dollar more.....but since so many are concerned about Cost Vs Coolness, we shouldn't dare bring in the aspect of actual quality and at that, quality at a low price.......how dare somebody do that ....GASP... the sheer horror of it all.  
> 
> If ya want a Bear Grillin knife on your side because it looks cool and you trust Bear/Gerber, so be it..........have at it and have fun. You can have 7 knives to do all the work you need done or you can have one that actually does it all......I guess a man can never have enough knives......I just hope they all work for ya. 
> 
> Retorting the tests are retarded... gosh, I really do not have an answer to that except WOW. 
> ...


I'm certainly not going to "diss" those expensive knives you just listed, however both Mors korchanski & Cody lundin get by with only a Mora.  By the way, I bought the BG knife for a completely different purpose, it doesn't replace my mora as my primary "go to" knife.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Cody LOLOLOLOLOLOL, yes, I would expect Cody to have a Mora.

Like I said, the Mora is a great knife in it's realm of fishing, boating and small game hunting and the kitchen. It is not and never will be a serious "Wilderness Survival" knife no matter what name is put to it, what description is placed next to it.... or what ever new fangled grip is applied to it......OR....what ever TV survivalist says it is the greatest knife ever. 

If you want to cut bait, never was a knife made better than the Mora, it has proven itself with commercial fishermen/women around the world. It has however failed or nearly failed every serious knife test ever applied to it as a survival/wilderness/duty knife. Blade magazine gave it a "D" in their tests, Knife Tests gave it no more than two blades out of a possible 7, Knife World said it is a great fishing knife and that is it......the three I tested, including the Mora2000, not one of the moras made it through 4 of the knife tests as a duty knife. They snapped before they even got to 22 degrees, in the plastic handle, it failed the wet fire test fully...the handles/grips went up like a freakin torch ( I guess would be great for signaling), the wooden handled one did pass the wet fire. The tips broke off like a cheap potato chip in thick dip.... etc...

BUT..... If YOU are happy with it as your duty knife then that is the only approval YOU need... does not matter what I say, knife testers, knife magazines, knife pro's etc.... If it works for YOU and you are happy with it.... then by all means, it is the knife for you. Same goes for the Bear/Gerber....if you are happy with it, then it is the knife for you. 

I do not have to blow sunshine where it does not belong when it comes to knives as I do not sell them to my customers.....or online to members of any of the forums I visit..... except for higher end knives that I buy/sell/trade for investment value, not use. 

I do however put various "Survival" knives through their paces and most fail. I show and send the MAKERS the knife report and pictures and they respond with a ..."there must have been a quality defect in the knife." Either way, most of the knives blow and need to be told about if they are good or bad for their tauted purpose.

----------


## shiftyer1

Those are some pretty harsh tests.  I'd love to own a knife that would meet or surpass those standards.  Although half the tests required I would never do to a knife unless absolutely necesary.  It would be nice to know I could if I had to though.

----------


## Rick

I'm not of the school that one knife can do it all. That's why I have different hammers, different screw drivers, etc.

----------


## Sarge47

> Cody LOLOLOLOLOLOL, yes, I would expect Cody to have a Mora.
> 
> Like I said, the Mora is a great knife in it's realm of fishing, boating and small game hunting and the kitchen. It is not and never will be a serious "Wilderness Survival" knife no matter what name is put to it, what description is placed next to it.... or what ever new fangled grip is applied to it......OR....what ever TV survivalist says it is the greatest knife ever.


*For the record Cody is MORE than just a TV Survivalist; he's been teaching Survival at his school in Arizona for over 20 years.  To my knowledge I've never seen Mors on TV, but Cody trained with him.  Mors teaches how to cut down trees that are about 10 inches thick with his Mora...it's all in knowing how to use it.*




> If you want to cut bait, never was a knife made better than the Mora, it has proven itself with commercial fishermen/women around the world. It has however failed or nearly failed every serious knife test ever applied to it as a survival/wilderness/duty knife. Blade magazine gave it a "D" in their tests, Knife Tests gave it no more than two blades out of a possible 7, Knife World said it is a great fishing knife and that is it......the three I tested, including the Mora2000, not one of the moras made it through 4 of the knife tests as a duty knife. They snapped before they even got to 22 degrees, in the plastic handle, it failed the wet fire test fully...the handles/grips went up like a freakin torch ( I guess would be great for signaling), the wooden handled one did pass the wet fire. The tips broke off like a cheap potato chip in thick dip.... etc...


*Why would I care about all of that?  I don't intend using ANY knife I own in such a fashion.  I view that as irresponsible.  A knife is made with a singular purpose in mind.  As for chopping and pounding, Buck made/makes a small, lightweight, backpacking hand-ax that does those jobs quite nicely.*




> BUT..... If YOU are happy with it as your duty knife then that is the only approval YOU need... does not matter what I say, knife testers, knife magazines, knife pro's etc.... If it works for YOU and you are happy with it.... then by all means, it is the knife for you. Same goes for the Bear/Gerber....if you are happy with it, then it is the knife for you. 
> 
> I do not have to blow sunshine where it does not belong when it comes to knives as I do not sell them to my customers.....or online to members of any of the forums I visit..... except for higher end knives that I buy/sell/trade for investment value, not use. 
> 
> I do however put various "Survival" knives through their paces and most fail. I show and send the MAKERS the knife report and pictures and they respond with a ..."there must have been a quality defect in the knife." Either way, most of the knives blow and need to be told about if they are good or bad for their tauted purpose.


*While I applaud your work on the knife tests, I think this proves something that I've said all along, and that is that if you ask 50 different  people on this forum what type & brand of knife they would suggest you're going to get 50 different answers.  Also I see a difference here in "Military Survival Training,"  and "Civilian Survival Training." I do not disrespect your opinions, but thank you for an interesting dialouge.  You have stated you position & opinions without personal attacks.  Thank you for an informative, intellegent, and adult discussion, I've enjoyed it. *

----------


## Justin Case

Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## kyratshooter

Happiness is being able to ignore requirements you will never have.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Never say never KY and intent of use is very misleading...."caring" if a knife can handle "it" (whatever it may be) is the whole jist. Sarge, as you feel it is irresponsible to use a knife in such a manner, maybe, just maybe you are right (I really do not think so though), but I at least know it can, I never have to question the ability or the quality for any task I use it for in an emergency or "Survival" situation. I never have to go scramble for yet another tool to perform the task as it will be there already, at my side in a single knife....

I as well find it irresponsible and dangerous, not just dangerous to you, but to those with you..... to consider a knife that cannot take what ever you throw at it in an emergency. That goes for ALL tools and knives...not just the ones we are discussing here. 

You can take almost any knife...even a sharpened butter knife and angle cut into a tree using either a stick/log/rock or that hammer you are carrying to cut that tree down given enough time. A better made knife will give you better results in a shorter amount of time. 

As far as Cody is concerned.....I consider him a weak sister and that is just my opinion of him and his abilities or inabilities outside of the TV show, in the show he acts like the nagging wife that is never satisfied. I do not know the other person at all.

----------


## MidWestMat

The best knife is the one you have available when you need it.

----------


## JPGreco

I've read through this thread and I can comment as an impartial person since I don't know much overall about knives other than the basics.

I can see both sides of this issue.  For the most part, a knife is just that.  It has intended purposes as do other tools.  However, in a situation, where you only have a single item, say a knife, I can understand the validity of having a knife that stands up to the test posted by OhioGrizz.  99.9999999999999999999999999999% of the time, your knife is gonna do little more than what most people do with it.  I would buy many knives for a variety of reasons.  However, I would also purchase one of the blades suggested by OhioGrizz to have in my emergency pack (i mean, I'm gonna buy more than one knife anyway, so why not?).  This way, I have my small job knives.  Ones I like cause they are purrrrty or ones I might have made.  However, I would also know that I had a blade that I could really beat on and it would make it through the mess.

Highly valid points on both sides and it was a very interesting read for sure.  I know I will be scrutinizing future purchases more closely as well as try to step it up if do really get into knife making.

----------


## klkak

Why didn't they extend the tang another 1/2 inch and attach the pommel to it? It just seems stupid to make it encapsulated.

----------


## klkak

Check this out.

I found a picture of a broken Bear Grylls/Gerber knife on the internet!
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

It seems the knife like the man, comes up a little short in the tang.

----------


## Justin Case

LOL,,  thats a pic from Greenbeetles review,,,   :Wink:    (but you knew that huh ?)  :Smile:

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Now....that was funny

----------


## klkak

I found it on some survival web site.

----------


## Justin Case

> I found it on some survival web site.


Source please  :Wink:

----------


## hunter63

So, OK, Seems that we have a redundant thread going. (y'all know this part right?)

And by the looks of things, it's against the rules to buy a knife, destroy it, report on it, then expand on the report in post, on your own blog site, in the text, instead of in the signature.

But if, say some else, reports on the reporter, of the purchaser and destroyer, of the knife and all the reporting that goes with it, and puts a link to the blog, in the text, it's OK?

Seems to me a waste of good rules.
But of course everyone concerned already knows this as well, Right?

So, what did we decide?
Was the gerber BG knife worthy of all the gyrations?

----------


## klkak

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...eview&p=286396

----------


## Justin Case

could you repeat that please :Innocent:

----------


## hunter63

> So, OK, Seems that we have a redundant thread going. (y'all know this part right?)
> 
> And by the looks of things, it's against the rules to buy a knife, destroy it, report on it, then expand on the report in post, on your own blog site, in the text, instead of in the signature.
> 
> But if, say some else, reports on the reporter, of the purchaser and destroyer, of the knife and all the reporting that goes with it, and puts a link to the blog, in the text, it's OK?
> 
> Seems to me a waste of good rules.
> But of course everyone concerned already knows this as well, Right?
> 
> ...


There ya go....enjoy!

----------


## MidWestMat

> Why didn't they extend the tang another 1/2 inch and attach the pommel to it? It just seems stupid to make it encapsulated.


I second that, makes little sense to me.  Charge an extra $5 and extend it the rest of the way to support its stated purpose of 'hammer pommel'.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

Uumphf!  Right in the gut...

----------


## Beans

> That test is retarded. If you and your knife are on fire for 5 minutes, you no longer need a knife. 
> 
>  A Ka-Bar USMC knife will not survive the above test, yet it works for it's task.


I have used the Ka-Bar as a field knife for over 40 years. I was issued my first one in 1961.  As I have stated before it may not do *all tasks* great but it does *all tasks* "good enought".

When I inventory my "make do" stuff I am always surprised at the amount of knives that are stashed; Pocket, Fixed blade (nothing larger then my Ka-Bar except for one machette), and folders.  When I make a new/another bag/kit the first thing that goes into it is a knife then fire materials.
There is an absent of knives with a Gut hook.
It appears that the only thing that outnumbers the knives are fire making "thingies",

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

The older Kabars easily pass all 14 tests... the new ones do not, they are too brittle and do not carry an edge even close to the older ones. Good choice in a knife Beans. 

Actual in use, in kit knives, I do not have that many, I depend on my SRK mostly. Fire making I do have many redundant items and systems.

----------


## klkak

> Uumphf!  Right in the gut...


I'm sorry if that hurt.

----------


## klkak

I have an Ontario KA-Bar that was issued to me back it the early 80's. The edge is really swayed do to many years of sharpening. The stick tang is bent up right at the guard. It got bent while trying the skin a 4ft bull shark.

I retired this knife when I retired form the Military and bought a KA-Bar D-2 extreme which I put away when I received the AK bush knife. 

Right now I've been carrying an EESE R-4 when I go a field.

----------


## crashdive123

> So, OK, Seems that we have a redundant thread going. (y'all know this part right?)
> 
> And by the looks of things, it's against the rules to buy a knife, destroy it, report on it, then expand on the report in post, on your own blog site, in the text, instead of in the signature.
> 
> But if, say some else, reports on the reporter, of the purchaser and destroyer, of the knife and all the reporting that goes with it, and puts a link to the blog, in the text, it's OK?
> 
> Seems to me a waste of good rules.
> But of course everyone concerned already knows this as well, Right?
> 
> ...


You pretty much nailed it.

----------


## Supertramp

great entertaining thread guys!i am certainly no knife expert but have broken my share -right now i carry a nice little Mora and a big ugly Ontario Afghan -i think they compliment each other

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

I am still sad that Gunny Ermy is hawking goods.......and too boot at SMKW ....one of my most fav knife stores to go to when I am in Gatlinberg :Angry:

----------


## finallyME

So...are you talking the new SRK or the old one?  I bought the old one with CarbonV steel at the PX in Iraq for $40. I guess the new ones have a different steel.  I attached it to my body armor and used it to break up ice in the cooler.  :Smile:   I used my EMT shears to cut open the MRE's, much safer.  I have recently painted it camo like I did to my rifle.  The blade is not painted.
Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Older one, have not tested the new one. I bought 5 of the older ones and keep 3 back. One is on my BOB and the other on my belt. I have heard a lot of bad about the SRKII actually and knifetests only gave it a 5 blades out of 7. I will stick with my older SRK, it has proven itself to me time and time again. 

The Mora's that were tested, both received only 1 1/2 to 2 blades each, failed way too many of the crucial elements when testing as a survival/rescue type knife. 

Uhmmmm MREs peel open at the top, no need to cut them, that allows them to be resealed while heating or just to keep what you do not eat, but to each their own I guess. The new first strike meals have a sealed zipper top that can open and reclose with a zipppppp after it is first opened.

Cute spiderman gear too there LOLOL

----------


## hunter63

Looks like BG has gone comerical, or maybe just Gerber....Sportsmans Guide:
http://shop.sportsmansguide.com/net/....aspx?a=784457

----------


## Rick

Just a couple of questions? What's the black thingy on top of the spider man suit? Why a spider man suit?

Dang! A Bear Grylls machette?! Now we're talkin'!!

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

Looks at Rick and gets blow torch ready to make tomato stakes from the BG long knife.... see, I told ya all it was 17-4/704 SS (Sportsman Guide ad depicts the steel used)......gag, puke, spit.... Blah blah blah, 17-4 makes great airplane parts, it totally blows for knives though.

----------


## beetlejuicex3

On Gerber's site I think that steel is listed for the scout knife but not the ultimate knife.  I wonder if they are different alloys.

----------


## klkak

The following taken from KnifeArt.com for all you lubbers of Carbon V.

_Carbon V is a trademarked term by Cold Steel, and as such is not necessarily one particular kind of steel; rather, it describes whatever steel Cold Steel happens to be using, and there is an indication they do change steels from time to time.

Carbon V performs roughly between 1095-ish and O-1-ish, in my opinion, and rusts like O-1 as well. I've heard rumors that Carbon V is O-1 (which I now think is unlikely) or 1095.

Numerous industry insiders insist it is 0170-6. Some spark tests done by a rec.knives reader seem to point the finger at 50100-B. Since 50100-B and 0170-6 are the same steel, this is likely the current Carbon V._

----------


## hunter63

> Just a couple of questions? What's the black thingy on top of the spider man suit? Why a spider man suit?
> 
> Dang! A Bear Grylls machette?! Now we're talkin'!!


Well, you wouldn't need to carry paracord, just shoot our own....Now why didn't I think of that!

----------


## LowKey

Spidey Snowboard? Looks like someone cleaned out their car trunk.  :Smile: 
That's tomorrow's project. All the winter emergency gear outta the truck and minimize it a bit.

Thanks for the talk on knives. I've had my share of brittle folding blades and try to avoid that quality in a belt knife. There is such a thing as too bendy too though. I want a knife that cuts through the neck bones of a bluefish really fast without bending sideways while doing it.

My dad had a Marine KaBar from his tour in the 50s. Thought he was gonna cry when he somehow broke an inch off the tip. Three hours later, and much grinder noise, he had a retipped - but somewhat shorter - Marine KaBar.

----------


## hunter63

> .......My dad had a Marine KaBar from his tour in the 50s. Thought he was gonna cry when he somehow broke an inch off the tip. Three hours later, and much grinder noise, he had a retipped - but somewhat shorter - Marine KaBar.


I have a bunch of 'shorter knives,,,mostly on splitting deer pelvic bones"

----------


## finallyME

> Just a couple of questions? What's the black thingy on top of the spider man suit? Why a spider man suit?


The spidey thing is my son's snow shoe.  The red/blue is the base, and the black thingy on top is the binding.

----------


## Rick

Soooo. Is a snowshoe like a skateboard. You just use one and use the other foot to push yourself along?

----------


## Ssgt_DimeBag

Well I could say more ,but I'll keep from getting hung.Lol
I will say this.I much rather my son or daughter look up to Bear then Kobe Bryant!

Les Stroud clothing line and knife....Holy cow 179.99 for his knife!
http://shop.lesstroud.ca/

----------


## OhioGrizzLapp

LOL Yeah, but Les Strouds knife looks like a Mora so it is OK here LOL 

I am not a fan of bear and his hawking what used to be good equipment. I have said it many times and I say it again....Bear and his show is going to get some novice killed trying to perform one of his stunts in the name of "Survival.".

----------


## Melissa Montana

Looks like Les already has......poor guy.
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...t-s-Not-a-Game.

----------


## LowKey

The other day I bought a cooking pot. I bought it cuz it had a strainer lid and a pouring spout, and is perfect for cooking jam for canning. Apparently it is a pot hawked by some TV cook named Emarel. I bought it cuz it worked for what I wanted it to do, not cuz some TV goof said to buy it.

I used to like Gerber tools before they became a 'hot brand'. Now it seems they have an odd mix of cheap trash mixed in with what was once a solid tool line. Doing that dilutes their brand standard. I trust them less these days because of it.

----------


## Ssgt_DimeBag

> I like bears Grylles better than the rest of the bug eating survivalists. He travels farther and faster than the rest and if getting home is your survival plan he stands head and shoulders above the rest. I have been pleased with all the Gerber products I have owned too.


I agree.I have bought many Gerber Items and yet to have one fail on me.Yet all mine are made in the USA and the Bear knife is made in China,but so are a many knifes to keep the cost down.
For a mid level knife I have bought one for the wife.
It works well.IMHO

----------


## TangoFoxtrot

I think he is a Bear Grylls wannabe! or his marketing agent.

----------


## Galong

If I was considering a knife from a celebrity, I'd go for the Ray Mears knife http://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_Pr...oodlore-Knife/  or my buddy Dave Canerbury's Blind Horse knife, see http://www.blindhorseknives.com/pathfinder.htm These designs and the sturdiness of these knives, at least to me, are more in line with what I need.

Bear Grylles doesn't represent responsible survival skills. He takes way too many chances by jumping off of cliffs, swimming in shark-infested water unnecessarily, running, and basically does Hollywood stuff that a real survival expert simply wouldn't do. Of course, this make for better (more interesting) TV, but it's not real world.  Real survival is a lot of sitting around conserving energy.  Bear does stay in fancy hotels instead of in the wood, so that's conserving energy I guess. :-)

----------


## woodoak

I dont worry about names or labels. If it fits the job and does it well. I have a simple rule. If it has many bits to it then there are many bits that can break, fail or become lost. I have found over the years that things are only as good as the job its made for. I have one very good knife that i can do almost anything with. Anything else has to be carried. and becomes a luxury. A folding saw will do the same job as a machete. It can cut a tree down. so could a axe, and a small fire. Its about what you want to carry and what you can use. Taking tools into the woods is not survival, its camping. Survival is doing the same jobs without the tools to hand because of a disaster. The real truth is not many ppl carry their survival kit with them every day be it shopping and seeing friends. but will take it when going for a walk in the woods. Walking in the woods is not a survival situation either. Tools are just tools. survival (real survival) is the mind and knowlege. It weighs 0 and cant be left behind.

----------


## crashdive123

Hey ther woodoak - how about carrying your way over to the Introduction section and telling us a bit about yourself.  Thanks.

----------


## Rick

I'm not sure I understand. You talk about a tool being best for what it's designed for then talk about one tool doing everything. Have you ever tried to use a folding saw in the jungle? I think a machete would do a much better job. One knife can't do it all no more than one tool can fix everything on a car. I do agree that there is a minimum that you can get by with but that will change depending on your environment.

----------


## Sarge47

> If I was considering a knife from a celebrity, I'd go for the Ray Mears knife http://www.raymears.com/Bushcraft_Pr...oodlore-Knife/  or my buddy Dave Canerbury's Blind Horse knife, see http://www.blindhorseknives.com/pathfinder.htm These designs and the sturdiness of these knives, at least to me, are more in line with what I need.
> 
> Bear Grylles doesn't represent responsible survival skills. He takes way too many chances by jumping off of cliffs, swimming in shark-infested water unnecessarily, running, and basically does Hollywood stuff that a real survival expert simply wouldn't do. Of course, this make for better (more interesting) TV, but it's not real world.  Real survival is a lot of sitting around conserving energy.  Bear does stay in fancy hotels instead of in the wood, so that's conserving energy I guess. :-)


1st, when you buy any of the Bear Grylls knife you're NOT buying from a celebrity, but from GERBER who pays a specified amount to a celebrity for the right to put his name on their product.

2nd, it always amuses me to see how celebrities most often go with very high priced knives...probably so they can get more $$$ from their percentage.  Even Bear tried it with the Bailey Knife Co.'s SL-4.  However, the two you linked are way more than I would ever shell out.    :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:

----------


## hunter63

Well, that settles it.....Gotta buy me one....set it on a log, sit down and let it take care of....Then brag about how good I am.

----------


## Richard68

We'll I'm glad I read this post and seen the review, was looking at the knife, but wasn't sure. I am now, regardless of the good things being said, I will not purchase this product, will go with a little more expensive knife and save me some of the problems.

----------


## Sarge47

> We'll I'm glad I read this post and seen the review, was looking at the knife, but wasn't sure. I am now, regardless of the good things being said, I will not purchase this product, will go with a little more expensive knife and save me some of the problems.


 I do not recommend this knife as a primary survival knife.  I bought mine for a whole other reason.  My primary "go-to" knife is even cheaper...it's a Mora 2000 Survival knife that you can find for about $30 at "Safe-Zone.  (Rick's Signature.)  Of course I have about 6 different knives.   :Cool2:

----------


## glockcop

Why all the Bear bashing? No the knife is not the greatest in the world but there sure are worse choices. I personally will stick to the cutlery I already have but the BG looks desent enough. As far as Bear personally, I will admit that he does some wreckless things on the show but IT'S A SHOW, people. You know...entertainment. I believe there is a disclaimer in the beginning of the show warning of the dangers. If people try to emulate him and screw up it's their own fault. This guy was a Brit special forces, went through Foreign Legion training (and lived--a feat in itself), and has probably forgotten more about living off the map than most folks here will ever learn. No, I'm not a tie dyed fan of BG but jeez lay off the guy will ya. like AS said in a previous post, I'd like to see some of the folks with such negative opinions of BG ''TRY'' to keep up with him. Now that would be entertainment.

----------


## skip hall

A knife is good - if it works for you when you need it to. It could be called anything, made by anyone or no one. I make my own now from kits from SMKW. Paracord or molded material - as long as you've got the right knife for the job. Incidentally, doesn't mean you have to carry a box full of knives with you - find one you like for most of your tasks and then buy or make another for backup. Just my opinion and my knives have saved my life in more than one way many times. GBless ............

----------


## Survival Guy 10

> http://www.smkw.com/webapp/eCommerce...x=9&Submit.y=6
> 
> The BG Prodegy is not alone!  They are multiplying.
> 
> Keep in mind that Gerber sold out long ago.  The present company is Fiskers and all these BG products are made in China for a company based in Finland.
> 
> As far as "everyone else knows what it means", we must take into consideration that Bear is as much a pop icon today as Batman was in the 70s or Davy Crockett was in the 50s.
> 
> There are people that watch his reruns and buy the DVD series.  Most are couch potatoes that have never been in the woods for a night in their lives, but they buy stuff....


Oh my gosh its like a massive horde of mutiplying zombies

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Oh my gosh its like a massive horde of mutiplying zombies


It's amazing what you can find.lol

http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Surviva...8163063&sr=8-1

----------


## hunter63

> It's amazing what you can find.lol
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/Zombie-Surviva...8163063&sr=8-1



Why stop there be REALLY prepared: Zombie Kit
http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...eparedness-kit

----------


## letslearntogether47

> Why stop there be REALLY prepared: Zombie Kit
> http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...eparedness-kit


Wow,that's got to be a pretty expensive kit.

----------


## La couette

Bear Grylls is looser...........fake.............looser..........  ........and all the stock he sold is bad !!!!!!!

----------


## scottmphoto

While I prefer Survivorman over Man vs Wild, I do like watching the show. Now, as far as the knife goes, I do have the BG folding sheath knife from Gerber. I have long liked Gerber products and so far, have no complaints with this one. I didn't buy it because of BG's name on it. I bought it because I needed a new knife and I liked the feel of it. This one keeps a sharp edge (so far) and I just like the way the handle fits my hand. It's a decent size, it's lite-weight and is made by Gerber (even if they did sell out).

----------


## brklyncamper

Hi all, just wanted to get some expertise opinions on this Bear Grylls knife I'm considering purchasing. It's made of stainless steel and has a hodgepodge of accessories. I've heard other outdoorsmen scoff at Bear Grylls products because they're not what "real" outdoorsmen use. I guess these products have a bit of a cheeseball reputation. Luckily, I'm just an amateur. :canadian:   Anyway, is it worth me spending the $60?

----------


## pete lynch

Which one? There are several knives with his name on it. If it's a gerber it could well be a regular gerber knife all dressed up with the BG stuff. You can get the same non-BG modified blade a lot cheaper and spend the difference on better accessories.

----------


## Canadian-guerilla

Bear is a " hollywood showman " outdoorsman
and anything with his name on it is just for marketing and $$$

imo

Les Stroud uses a Buck 119, check out a price for the Buck

Buck started making knives in 1941(?)

history vs hollywood

----------


## Sarge47

> Hi all, just wanted to get some expertise opinions on this Bear Grylls knife I'm considering purchasing. It's made of stainless steel and has a hodgepodge of accessories. I've heard other outdoorsmen scoff at Bear Grylls products because they're not what "real" outdoorsmen use. I guess these products have a bit of a cheeseball reputation. Luckily, I'm just an amateur.  Anyway, is it worth me spending the $60?


Is this a joke?  The knife has dropped in price considerably, Amazon has them for about $40.  I bought two of them.  Here's the thread you should have researched 1st.  

http://www.wilderness-survival.net/f...Survival+Knife
 :Batman:

----------


## Bushman

The Bear Grylls belt knife is good value for the money...............

it appears to be a spin-off from the Gerber Prodigy (with different coloured mouldings on the grip)

it looks a bit bit 'glitzy' with the fluro grips etc, but that will help the less able among survivalists to find the damn thing if they drop it !  :Smile: 

 a mate got one online for $45 US and appears to me to be identical to the prodigy with a few 'extras'

considering that a hell of a lot of our serving Soldiers have bought Gerber LMF's & Prodigys for their belt order, I'd say go for it !!

I bought a prodigy some weeks back to give to a young 2 Cav Trooper up North......he was most impressed !! Reckons the S/F all have them too !!  So I guess that counts for something ??

*Harry*

----------


## Sparky93

I like gerber, but I refuse to own anything with Bear Grylls name on it. I'd go with the prodigy, there about the same price but without the big BG on it. But thats just my two cents IMO gerber makes good knifes, I have a gerber suspension multi tool and I like it. It seems to hold and edge well plus my favorite thing is every tool locks once folded out and the pliers are spring assisted.

----------


## Sarge47

> I like gerber, but I refuse to own anything with Bear Grylls name on it. I'd go with the prodigy, there about the same price but without the big BG on it. But thats just my two cents IMO gerber makes good knifes, I have a gerber suspension multi tool and I like it. It seems to hold and edge well plus my favorite thing is every tool locks once folded out and the pliers are spring assisted.


The Prodigy, while a great quality knife, does NOT include the fire steal and whistle.  I think the addition of those two items outweigh BG's name on the knife.  I'm not superstitious, his name on the knife is of no consequence to me.   :Cool2:

----------


## tsitenha

Along with the "Bear Grills "knife they offer a Parang, has anyone experience with this particular bushknife from Gerber?

----------


## Mad Cow

Hm. For the $40.00 you could get  Mora or two a fire steel, and goodies. Any way, My youngest Son has that knife and it has held up just fine.I had concerns about the 3/4 tang, but the Moras have held up, and his BG Gerber has held up. I say go for it if that's what you want.

----------


## Phaedrus

> Hm. For the $40.00 you could get  Mora or two a fire steel, and goodies. Any way, My youngest Son has that knife and it has held up just fine.I had concerns about the 3/4 tang, but the Moras have held up, and his BG Gerber has held up. I say go for it if that's what you want.


This would be a better approach.  I saw a youtube video from Equipped2Endure where they reported users having the pommel bust off under use.  Sounds like some QC problems for at least the first production runs.  But beyond that it doesn't strike me as a very good design for survival or bushcraft.  I don't like having serrations right on the portion of the blade that you'd want to use to do fine work like making feather sticks or shaving wood thinly for tinder.  And overall it's just gimmicky, like it was designed to look "cool" instead of to be practical.

A Mora and a firesteel would be better.  For about $42 I'm really impressed by the SOG Field Pup.  You'll want the nylon-sheathed version.  It's really nice!  It has a hidden tang that runs all the way thru the knife and the design is excellent.  The sheath has a plastic liner and a pouch that will accommodate a small multi-tool like a Leatherman Squirt or a box of matches.  And it has a very nice strap on the back that works with PALS/MOLLE panels.  While out-of-the-box sharpness isn't a big deal to me I will say mine is one of the sharpest knives of it's type OOtB that I've ever seen; I'd say it rivals a Mora.

----------


## ktomes_340

I just got one and I like it pretty much. The only downside is that the striker spot on the spine of the blade doesn't throw sparks well. Other than that  :Thumbup1:

----------


## gryffynklm

The rod probably has a black coating on it. You need to get past the coating to get sparks.

----------


## Chris

Of course no one can swim like him. He wears a life jacket. There is a video out there in one of his river scenes showing the jacket hidden underneath his clothing.  He does his stunts in national parks 100 feet from the road. You can also find videos showing that. There is even I think an Oprah segment where he admitted to faking it. 

Sure, the guy is in good shape, he takes his clothes off enough for us all to know that, but his advice is often dangerous, misleading, and could get you killed. He does his antics to create senationalist TV, but it doesn't mean it is good advice, just good TV.

----------


## Mad Cow

> I like ole Les too but seriously, you really think he's on his own? with a sat phone and a rescue crew over the hill! he has a good show with good info but his skill set doesn't really compare to bear Grylls.
> Bear's creds include things like service in the SAS which that alone carries quite a bit of weight with me, climbing Everest along with many other difficult
> ascents and on and on.
> Les' skill set is a bit more pedestrian in comparison, more like a camping trip trip without chow than survival, still interesting but hardly comparable.


As a matter of fact, he does have help when he is out. You can see as much in one of his episodes ware he slides the serrated sheep's foot blade of a Gerber or leather men multi-tool into his hand. The truth is, all the TV survival guys have access to civilization. It would be stupid for them not to. I dont hold that against them. I do think that they all have a degree of stupidity though, like cutting and burning there arms and so on. They are slaves to the rating game. If Bear did not jump cliff to cliff, and Dave didn't cut and burn him self, no one would watch. But this business of one being more pure then the other is just nonsense.

----------


## Rick

The whole Dave cuts and burns segment is about the most misguided piece of TV I've ever seen. That is waaaaay beyond a "hold my beer and watch this" moment. But, as Chip says, Dave is feeling much better now.

----------


## Mad Cow

> The whole Dave cuts and burns segment is about the most misguided piece of TV I've ever seen. That is waaaaay beyond a "hold my beer and watch this" moment. But, as Chip says, Dave is feeling much better now.


Hope so. Those Mora's like the way arms taste. I know from experience.

----------


## Sarge47

> As a matter of fact, he does have help when he is out. You can see as much in one of his episodes ware he slides the serrated sheep's foot blade of a Gerber or leather men multi-tool into his hand. The truth is, all the TV survival guys have access to civilization. It would be stupid for them not to. I dont hold that against them. I do think that they all have a degree of stupidity though, like cutting and burning there arms and so on. They are slaves to the rating game. If Bear did not jump cliff to cliff, and Dave didn't cut and burn him self, no one would watch. But this business of one being more pure then the other is just nonsense.


Of course they have safety precautions, can you spell lawsuit, guys?  That's not why I watch the shows, well, all except Man vs. Wild, His "survival techniques" are only appropriate for young mountain climbers in tip-top shape.  Not that I'm not in shape; as someone used to post in their signature on here, "round is a shape."  However, I don't watch these shows To see all the weird crap people can do, or even to fantasize about doing them myself.  The reasons are several:

1,)  I love the outdoors and there's something about a shelter, weather a tent, lean-to, wiki-up, or what have you, and a nice camp-fire out in the woods that always takes my breath away!

2,)  I like seeing "skills in action!"  It's one thing to read about making a fire with something other than a match or a lighter, quite another to actually see somebody doing it!

3.)  I love the scenery!  Pine trees, mountains, even the desert is really cool to watch somebody do outdoors stuff in!

4.)  I also like seeing how a piece of gear might actually work in the outdoors.  I still remember Les using the Magnesium block and Cody using his drill-bow set.

5.)  I have fun trying to identify what brand of knife or other equipment they are using or what type/brand of clothing they might be wearing.

6.)  What's even more fun is to sit there and think:  "Wow!  Did they ever miss the boat there!  They should have_____________ or done this___________________!

7.)  Every so often I actually learn something as well, like the time Dave C. demonstrated how to light a fire by using the headlight off of a car, now that was pretty cool!

For the record, i do believe that the "arm-cutting" scene had merit, and to prove it I'm going to ask Rick to cut his arm so I can burn the crap out of it with black powder...Rick...Rick?  Where'd ya go Homey?  Guests can not see images in the messages. Please register in the forum.

Anyway, I always take something away from these shows like:  STAY THE CRAP OUT OF THAT COUNTRY!  Or TAKE PLENTY OF WATER SO I DON'T HAVE TO DRINK MY OWN URINE!  And HANG ONTO MY GEAR SO I DON'T HAVE TO RELY ON DOING ALL THAT NUTTY STUFF!   :Whistling:   :Creepy:

----------


## Mad Cow

All good points. I also enjoy them for the same reasons, but saw no merit in Dave demonstrating the arm thing on the show. After all, not many folks have black powder when they're in the woods. I also try the shelter building, and fire making techniques. Don't get me wrong, all the folks who do survival shows have there place. They just need to be kept in the proper context.

----------


## jerwhite

I'm not reading 15 pages to see if anyone else made this point or not. Sorry. I have owned this knife for six months now and have taken it on a handful of trips. The whistle sucks. After the first trip the whistle broke in half so I decided to modify. Added a better whistle. One with a small compass and tied it on with 550 parachute cord. In my opinion the knife is for survival, not everyday use. So it should be saved for such, hence the stone. The stone is not really a stone. I could be wrong but I don't think this would really sharpen the knife back to perfection. It would help to straighten an edge though from a chip or the such. The sheath is even a little cheap but it does the job and has multiple attachment points( I agree with the velcro though it hasn't been an issue yet). However the knife in my opinion is very nice. Comfortable, durable, keeps an edge. I used it to bang through some small tinder with a log, I used the bottom to bang tent stakes down, and also a beach umbrella when we went beach camping. Cut up a couple of jugs to use for trash pickup. That's about it. Oh one last thing, it's way to difficult to get out of the sheath.

----------


## woodoak

Sorry its been a long time in replying. Life gets in the way of all the fun bits. If i was going to the jungle then oh yes its a machete without doubt. I live in the UK so my knife does all i need to live, shelter, fire, water and food. One tool box doesnt fit every enviroment, but if you know which enviroment your going into then you would take the right tools (well one would hope anyways)

----------


## Thaddius Bickerton

If I bought one I would skip the serrations and get one without it.

to be honest there are a few others I like better in that price range,  Then again I'm an old guy with pretty set in my mind blades I like.

I will try others and if I can't afford one I'll beat it out of metal for myself.  Almost every blade has some merit, and whoever made it either thought is was purdy art, or had a good use.  Case in point are those tracker knifes, I never much cared for them, but some people swear they are the bees knees.

I have used about every grind and such that is reasonable to try.

I have found that most knifes that are in the 50 dollar range are going to give 50 dollar service.  Which is usually more than good enough if you buy one that hits your wants and needs.

I like the becker bk2 but the becker bk9 it the one knife I think I will be buying anytime soon.  (haven't owned a becker yet, but used quite a few and the bk 9 just cranks my tractor)

I recently saw a knife that I think was called SOG north west knife.  It seems to be in the similar price range and has a straight edge, and lovely looking grip / handle.  I have heard a lot of brags on that knife also and I believe it is about the same size as the bear g one.

I have no real love for Bear, but I feel sorry for him, cause I think he was selling out a lot to the tv people inorder to make money.  That kind of makes me wonder if he sold out to gerber on the knife.

Once ya loose creditability, it is real hard to get it back.

My Daddy used to say that you could live honest all your life, but all it took was one dishonorable act, and you lost it all and might never get respect back.  I think on that a lot when I'm tempted to short cut stuff.

Anyway to end up the ramble, I would say you will get gerber performance out of it, if you want a serrated gerber knife then It is gonna please you.

If you are still fishing for that good blade then I'll add that carbon steel, straight edge, spear point, 1/8 thick 4 - 6 inch blade flat, or a convex grind in a friction fit sheath with a dangler is the style I find a great all around blade.  (think I just pretty much described a kephart blade huh?  whoda thunk it?)

But I have made and enjoyed just about every style I can think of , and currently am playing around with a stock old hickory 7 inch butcher knife and having a blast just making feather sticks, chopping and throwing it in the hobo stove and brewing up some tea or coffee.  This weekend, I'm taking the 10 and 12 year old boys out with me and we are gonna put it through its week end paces.

If a knife can survive a week end with them using it then it is pretty near indestructible.  I ought to rent them out as toy testers and any toy that survives them gets a seal of approval that promises that other kids aint' gonna bust it in a hundred years.  :-) on that too, but lot of truth there also.

Thad.

P.S.  I hope you get the knife if you like it or take a second to rethink and get one you like even better.  Telling a feller to get or not get a knife is like picking a wife for him , a REAL BAD IDEA.

T.

----------


## Winter

> Sorry its been a long time in replying. Life gets in the way of all the fun bits. If i was going to the jungle then oh yes its a machete without doubt. I live in the UK so my knife does all i need to live, shelter, fire, water and food. One tool box doesnt fit every enviroment, but if you know which enviroment your going into then you would take the right tools (well one would hope anyways)


Your environment is rainy hardwoods. Or, the East coast of the USA.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> I like it. I don't care who's name is on it.  It has a whistle, sharpener, fire steel, hammer and blade.


And it'll mow yer lawn an' balance yer checkbook... won't it?  :Innocent: 

My father taught me to "buy the gun (or knife), NOT the story."  The fact that the product line carries Bear Gryll's name means no more than it would if it carried YOUR name, or mine.

I agree with Rick -- generally, Gerber sells pretty good knives.  They're not nearly as good as the ones they sold before being acquired by Fiskars, but still...

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Sorry its been a long time in replying. Life gets in the way of all the fun bits. If i was going to the jungle then oh yes its a machete without doubt.





> Your environment is rainy hardwoods. Or, the East coast of the USA.


If we're talking machetes and other bush-type blades, there are any number of non-jungle environments where they are extremely useful.  In the United States, many/most of them are either east of, or just a bit west of, the Mississippi River.  There are several exceptions, of course.  The critical factor, IMO, is the presence and thickness of any undergrowth (technically, "understory.")  In some places it's ALL understory.

Whenever I can, I carry a 6-inch fixed blade knife with me into the outdoors.  When that isn't feasible -- either realistically or politically -- I carry one or two smaller folding knives.  (The smallest one is a two-bladed Smith & Wesson combination -- knife and "straight razor", that a friend gave me for Christmas one year.)

----------


## K4Outdoors

First post here... 

I came to this forum hoping to gain some knowledge and network with some good people.  This is the first thread I entered because I just picked up the BG knife.  I have to say I am surprised at the attitude in here....

As for man vs wild its an entertaining show that accomplishes its task.  Bear obviously knows what he's doing but the show is made to entertain.  Dont like it?  Get over it.

as for the knife, why banish the knife cuz it has BG stamped on it?  Dollar for dollar this is one of the best deals online.  After Gerber fixed the pommel issue the knife stands up to all the tests.  I agree with having a fine edge over serrations and now that Gerber offers the fine edge thats what I picked up.  

I dont understand why anyone would hate on the BG when its identical to the LMF series accept that the pommel is much more usable in a survival situation than a glass breaker.  

Thats my take, and for all that are hating on these guys who make shows, if Discovery called you up, you would make a show too, and you would have a sat. phone and a crew and you would have haters on the internet talking smack about you.  So deal with it.

Dont mean to stir **** up, but I give all the benefit of the doubt and keep an open mind.   Anyway, glad to be here.

----------


## crashdive123

What an interesting first post.  On the one hand you say 


> I have to say I am surprised at the attitude in here


and then on the other hand you say 


> Dont like it? Get over it.


Not trying to stir asterisks either.....just an observation.

----------


## K4Outdoors

> What an interesting first post.  On the one hand you say and then on the other hand you say 
> 
> Not trying to stir asterisks either.....just an observation.


Ya, got fired up, didn't mean to imply attitude on my end, I just dont see any point in hating on tv personalities.  


On another point Gerber has a limited Bear Grylls survival knife that is all black.. I can't find it anywhere online but a guy had one in a Youtube video.  Any body else heard of this.

----------


## crashdive123

Don't let words from people you don't know on an internet forum get you fired up.  As far as the BG product line - here are my thoughts.  I'll preface them with - I own, and have owned several Gerber products and have been happy with them.  I do not own any of the BG line.  IMO they were marked up quite a bit because of the name.  If they can get that price, then more power to them.  I know a few people that have purchased some of the BG line.  I realize this is anecdotal, but every one of them had issues.  Broken pomels, broken handles, chipped blades.  None were abused - after all, they are advertised as the ultimate survival tools.  Gerber has stood behind their products and replaced them in each case.  The owners (that I know) are reluctant to "rely" on them now though. 

Why does it seem that these lines are more "fragile" than others from the same manufacturer?  Who knows?  New plant?  Rush to meet demand?

If somebody buys one and likes it - more power to them.

Opinions on knives will vary dramatically.

----------


## Rick

Well, talking smack about us aside, welcome home.

----------


## K4Outdoors

> IMO they were marked up quite a bit because of the name.


the knife retails for 69 bucks and I got the fine edge version for 48 on amazon.  Quite reasonable I thought.  Ill be putting it through my own tests and report back.

Thanks for the welcomes.. No smack intended, just defending my man Bear.. lol

----------


## AR7

"Quite reasonable": I agree...

"Dollar for dollar this is one of the best deals online": I don't agree. A lot of knives are better for the price IMO  :Argue:

----------


## Sarge47

> First post here... 
> 
> I came to this forum hoping to gain some knowledge and network with some good people.  This is the first thread I entered because I just picked up the BG knife.  I have to say I am surprised at the attitude in here....
> 
> As for man vs wild its an entertaining show that accomplishes its task.  Bear obviously knows what he's doing but the show is made to entertain.  Dont like it?  Get over it.
> 
> as for the knife, why banish the knife cuz it has BG stamped on it?  Dollar for dollar this is one of the best deals online.  After Gerber fixed the pommel issue the knife stands up to all the tests.  I agree with having a fine edge over serrations and now that Gerber offers the fine edge thats what I picked up.  
> 
> I dont understand why anyone would hate on the BG when its identical to the LMF series accept that the pommel is much more usable in a survival situation than a glass breaker.  
> ...


I bought the knife, so sue me.  I have no use for Bear Grylls, so sue me again!  Any idiot that encourages people to drink their own urine, among other dangerous crap deserves to lose their gig on TV...oh...wait...he's been fired...that's right!     :Yes:

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> Thats my take, and for all that are hating on these guys who make shows...


Welcome, *K4Outdoors*. I think I understand where you're coming from, so I hope you'll try to do the same with us.  You see, as a newcomer to these boards you couldn't know about the rather extensive discussions that have resulted in the current attitudes toward Bear Grylls.  BTW, most of those who post here are veteran outdoorsmen with many years of experience, and most can disagree without being disagreeable.

I don't claim to speak for anyone but me.  I dislike Bear Grylls because, on his shows, I have seen him do things that NO ONE should do -- PARTICULARLY in a survival situation.  Worse, I have seen him do this time and time again. I believe he's sending a wrong and very dangerous message to watchers of his shows, particularly if they have little previous experience.

On the other hand, I like Les Stroud's shows (_Survivorman_, etc.), those done by Dave Canterbury and Cody Lundeen (_Dual Survival_), and those done by Mykel Hawke and Ruth England (_Man, Woman, Wild_).  Why?  Their shows are much more realistic and instructive than Bear Grylls' shows.  Even better, they're not nearly as likely to get an inexperienced person killed. 
[I sense a kindred spirit in Mykel Hawke, and Ruth England is _very_ easy on the eye...  :Angel:  ]

Though I don't claim to speak for them, I think others on these boards may see this situation pretty much the way I do.

Again, welcome.

-- *Nighteyes*

----------


## Rick

Yeah, Ruth is purdy. I agree.

----------


## K4Outdoors

Thanks for the welcomes, I hope to network here.

----------


## Rick

We do have some threads on net working. Different kinds of nets, too. Oh, wait. You meant....never mind.

----------


## Daniel Nighteyes

> We do have some threads on net working. Different kinds of nets, too. Oh, wait. You meant....never mind.


Good fer you, Rick!  I simply KNEW there was some reason why I liked ya -- now I know why.

----------

